# Up from the Dust: IC



## Ashy (Nov 22, 2004)

*Intro, Part I...*

Despite all your history, all your past experiences, all your gained knowledge and power and riches, at this moment in time, you know one and only one thing for absolute certain.  Right now there is only one universal truth and you know it without the slightest sliver of a shadow of doubt throughout ever fiber in your entire soul.

…You are dead.

Surprisingly, this fact does very little to alarm you.  In fact, you have very few emotions about much of anything at this moment.  You are doing nothing more than standing upon something that is neither hot nor cold, neither firm nor soft, with your eyes closed.  You think that you will open them.

Immediately, you wished you hadn’t.  Your eyes are flooded with an intense, flaring, golden light.  Greater than the light of a million suns – you have no doubt that your eyes will soon be poached like an egg within your skull and that all the hair on your head will be seared to cinders by the sheer light.  Strangely, this does not happen.  In fact, your eyes quickly become accustomed to the blazing maelstrom of light and you begin to make out your surroundings.

You stand on a massive flat, featureless plane that stretches to your right, left, and rear as far as your eyes can see.  Everywhere you look, there are millions – no, surely – billions of creatures of every known or imagined type, size, and sex.  There are humans of every known ethnicity and there are other creatures as well – creatures that you have only heard about in fairy tales or storybooks: demons, angels, elves, dwarves, aliens, dragons – the list goes on and on, and soon you have no names for the things you see.  Your mind begins to boggle until you notice one other thing:

You are all standing in massive lines.

Lines that seem to stretch, like semi-orderly snakes, into eternity behind you; lines where creatures of all shapes, sizes and configurations stand heel to toe with one another – their faces in one of three states: completely drained with utter boredom, starkly blank and emotionless, or totally confused and completely bewildered.  You have no doubt that you fit into this final category.  You look around the thing in front of you in line and you see, apparently, where all the lines are leading.

Stretching from horizon to horizon is a massive thing – the only structure that you can see – and it spans far wider than any building that you have ever heard about could possibly span.  Impossibly, mind-twistingly massive, it is smooth and sleek – unlike any architectural design ever conceived – and it gleams like polished pearl and silver.  Inside this massive arch (and only inside) lies whatever object which is the source of the terrific light – from within that arc spills the light of a thousand-thousand suns.

It is at that moment that you notice the other…things…  Like gossamer dreams given wings these streamer-like things float over, around, and *through* you.  Continually shifting, like a spring breeze through cotton curtains, they seem to be formed of sheer light and the sweet smoke of incense.  As they pass you by, speeding along their way towards the scintillating light, you can sense their joy utter happiness; you can hear the sounds of murmuring, contented laughter.

For some inexplicable reason, you utterly despise them…

An eternity of in-line, shuffling steps pass and the great silvery gate nears.  You can now see that the lines in which you stand do not head into the beautifully welcoming light, as you had assumed.  Rather, the lines begin to slowly bank away at gently rolling angles, herding you and your companions towards any one of what seems like endless rows of small, dark doorways that seem scooped out of the massive arch-like gate before you.  This fact, coupled with the sudden appearance of millions of tiny, glowing, mosquito-like creatures that buzz and flit through the air, begin to stir up anger and resentment amongst some of the crowd.  Apparently they, like you, are not happy with this recent turn of events.  The mosquitoes, sheathed in their eldritch flame, become more numerous as you near these doors and they begin flying into your face.  As they do, they quickly project a sickly green light that flashes into your eyes, stinging like hot water.  It is apparent that they are looking for something, but if they do not find the treasure they seek, the flit away to someone else and repeat the process.  Their flight patterns are utter chaos and you marvel at how they manage to keep from colliding, much less actually find anything.  Blinking back the tears from the continual green eye-washing, suddenly one of the mosquitoes seems to find what it is looking for *in you*.

The tiny creature lights on your arm and begins stabbing you over and over again in a bizarrely intricate pattern.  You watch, slightly pained by the punctures, but strangely, more fascinated by the creature.  Its proboscis moves up and down, much like the needle of a sewing machine and its entire form moves with a jerky, mechanical motion.  It finishes its task quickly and then wings away – you stare at your arm in fascination – now, written upon it in a Braille-like language are symbols.  What language they are and what they mean however, is completely lost to you.

Nearby, a large leathery winged creature who seems one part attitude and the other part equally divided among teeth, claws and muscles begins roaring as one of the mosquitoes performs its tattooing upon its flesh.  Leathery Wings begins thrashing about, apparently all the waiting, the lines and now the pesky mechano-bugs have gotten to it; it picks up an innocent bystander and is in mid-toss when the air hums with power, pressure and danger.

The air above Leathery Wings shimmers, like magic, and reveals a massive thing.  Something that seems to be a cross between a giant mechanical eye and a floating, balloon-like squid is left in the shimmer’s wake.  Two large, angelic wings flap lazily as the mechanical iris slides smoothly down the surface of the flying sphere, pausing to rest directly above Leathery Wings.  In the blink of an eye, a bright shaft of light zaps down over Leathery Wings and both he and the giant eye thing vanish.  You have a mental picture inserted into your brain of poor Leathery Wings who has just instantly earned himself a ride to the very back of the line.

You, and about one-hundred million others, turn your faces to the rear and look at the distant horizon behind you.  Some sigh.  Some chuckle.  Some merely shake their heads in pity.  You are all grateful for the lesson and consign yourselves to “grin and bear” it all...
---------------------------------------------------
OOC: No actions yet, gang.  More to come!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

*Intro, Part II*

As you turn your heads, the air shimmers like on a hot summer’s day. At first, you think it is nothing more than heat, yet soon, your eyes make out the forms of many very large things. Lumbering, yet with a silent and fluid grace, these massive construct-creatures move nimbly in and around the lines, their shapes hard to pin down with your eyes; dull basal voices drone outward from their forms.

“Proceed to the S&S’er’s......Please remain in your assigned lines......Proceed to the-”, over and over again they repeat, like a broken record.

These large robot-like things seem to carry a large shield affixed to one arm, while from somewhere in their massive bulk snake several whip-like tentacles. Occasionally, with these rigid appendages they gently pick up one of the naked (and it is at this point that you realize that you, too, are completely naked) line-standers and plop him down into another line.

They gently herd you until you near the infinite span of doorways. Above your door, written in cold, almost militaristic lettering is “C2”; it is a bold, thick, black font – it hurts your eyes to look at it. As you avert your eyes, you then see what you are being directed towards – an S&S’er, apparently.

This new, strange thing is a conglomeration of biology and technology – what appears to be a robotic flying machine, of sorts. It is adorned with two, long, massive tentacles sprouting from its mid-section and a thick trunk of smaller, red tentacles growing from its belly. Atop this strange device sits a large green lizard with eyes like onyxes. Around its neck is an equally ebon collar – the lizard takes no notice of you, however, as it is quite busy gobbling up all of the eldritch mosquitoes that are flying about. As it eats the magical mosquitoes, the lizard’s forelegs fly across some sort of control panel atop the flying device.

In response to this new stimuli, the bottom device, which you hear someone in a line to your left (line “C4”, you believe) call a “snagger”, reaches out with one of its longer fore-tentacles and picks up one of the individuals in its line. It pulls them inward, towards the trunk of smaller tentacles, which then begin wriggling in seeming delight. The snagger’s red tentacles slither all over the newly captured person, a bald dwarf, you believe, lingering on his forearm and his navel for a moment or three. As the snagger sets the wide-eyed dwarf down, you notice two things: first, he now has something small, withered and black hanging from his bellybutton and second, the skin beneath his mosquito-given tattoo is now the purplish-green of a bad bruise on the mend. The raised, Braille-like marks of the mosquito-tattoo itself is the pale coloration of a dead and bloated fish. Needless to say, the tattoo stands out quite readily.

The dwarf shakes his bald head in disbelief and then steps through the dark doorway into whatever lies beyond...
---------------------------------------
OOC: No actions yet, one more section to post!  Sorry - soon - I promise!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 14, 2004)

*Intro, Fini...*

Soon, it is your turn and the snagger snags you with a tentacle that feels and smells like cold clay. Even if you wanted to struggle, you seriously doubt that you could break free, so strong is the creature’s grip. It feels like you are encased in solid, cold stone and you have to mentally struggle just to continue breathing. As you are tucked underneath the thing’s mass and into the mass of wriggling red tentacles, you notice that the larger tentacle moves, allowing the smaller tentacles access to your tattooed arm and your belly. These red tentacles are completely smooth and dry; a few stray tentacles also slide across your face and you note the strong scents of cinnamon and loamy earth.

The snagger sets you down and though you did not feel the process, it has inserted something small, black and shriveled into your navel. You look down for a moment at this thing and it touch it – it feels like thin hardened, lacquered wood and if you did not know better, would swear that it had always been a part of you.

You hear a squawk form above – the sound of a strangled bird. You look up in time to see the lizard atop the snagger looking down at you crossly. It motions with an ebon-tipped claw towards the gaping black door before you – you notice that several of the smaller red tentacles point in the same direction at the same exact moment. The larger tentacles are already gently, but unavoidably, scooping up the next individual in line.

You enter into the doorway and see before you a small, non-descript, square room the color of long dead ash. No ornamentation adorns the walls, ceiling, or floor and precious little furniture is present; a solitary lecturn stands before you and behind it stands a thoroughly uninterested-looking young woman. You have to search your memories for the last time that you saw someone so utterly and completely bored looking – however, fleeting, a chord of sadness is struck within your heart for the young woman, standing there in her strange-looking grey dress; her black eyes (as perfectly black as her hair, in fact) boring into you with the undeniable force of a pillow-fisted giant.

Affixed upon her lecturn is a tiny, militaristic-looking steel plate. ‘Controller Annui’, it reads, and once your eyes fall upon it, almost as if triggered to do so by that very act, the young woman begins talking. Her tone is completely deadpan – the words of a person who has repeatedly said something over and over again for so incredibly long that she no longer has to provide a conscience thought in order to do so again. Words, evenly-placed like pearls upon a string, tumble out of her mouth; your mind is rife with a thousand questions, but there is little doubt that even if you ask them during this regurgitated vocalization, they will fall upon unhearing ears.

“Welcome to the C.O.R.E. itinerant debriefing and reclassification chamber for Cycle Two. There is little doubt that you have many questions, given that this is your first time as adult sentients to experience the process. Please listen closely and all will be revealed in time. However, please bear in mind that after this debriefing you will remember very little, if any, of what is said here. At best, even the brightest or most shattered minds can only recall vague impressions and sensations of the C.O.R.E. facility and assignees. This is, of course, by design and for the best interest of everyone.”

Controller Annui takes a measured breath and like a well-trained marathoner, continues on with her diatribe.

“Regardless of what you know, or think you know, you are wrong. There is only one source of all things – sentient and non-sentient – in the whole of the omniverse; that source is the C.O.R.E. and we all stand within a single (of many) physical manifestation of the C.O.R.E. This particular manifestation is known colloquially as the Central Orientation and Reinsertion Edifice – it functions to maintain the insertion flow of sentients into and out of the various multiverses and to track, monitor and analyze the complex procedural flows of intertemporal, interspatial and interrelational relationships between those sentients.”

Again, a pause, and you can almost swear that you saw her blink.

“In short, those of you that stand in this room, at this moment, are bound by ties of fate that neither death, nor time, nor physical form can mar, bend, break, or sever. These binding relationships may have been known to your in your former existence, which we call ‘C-ONE’, or it may have never been realized. For whatever reason, the C.O.R.E. has deemed that your prior incarnations where not suitable for the work which it had deemed you created for, and so you find yourselves here, and you must be reinserted into the appropriate multiverse and timeflow coordinates in order to begin anew.”

Controller Annui’s right index finger moves ever so slightly and she depresses something unseen on the lecturn. The bright, cheery “Ding!” of a recently arrived elevator is heard from somewhere and the wall behind Controller Annui dissolves into blurry white light, which then gives way to something that makes you blink a few times. At first, you think that your eyes are deceiving you, but despite your best attempts to turn it into something more sensible, it remains: a tiny, garishly painted and interconnected string of roller coaster cars, complete with track.

There are thirteen cars, one for each of you. Controller Annui motions with her right hand; it is a tired, well-worn and half-hearted expression. She continues staring forward as she speaks, as if she had known all along what would be lurking behind the evaporated white wall. “Please step into your assigned car, there is no need to worry, as I said you will not remember any of this; also your umbilical should provide all that you might need.”

Each of you, as if controlled by puppet strings, steps into a car: Nebiros, Jalen, Airole, Vargo, Wato, Wayne, Ory, Larris, Adauth, Ganshinji, Kalador, Roth, and Gundakar. The moment the last one steps in and sits down, the little, bizarre train zips away straight into blinding whiteness. When you again gain your sight, you are barreling down a track that is suspended in a vast sky or pure white. Wind rushes past you at such a speed as to make your heart instantly leap into your throat and to make your stomach do flip-flops; the chop-chop-chop of the wheels on the tracks threaten to rattle the teeth from your head. Like a rollercoaster ride out of the mind of a lunatic, the tiny train whips sharply up and down left and right, teetering, threatening to tip over at any moment and spill you out into the great white void that yawns around, below and above you. Here and there, far off in the void, you can make out what seem to other tiny, rickety coaster tracks, with equally rickety coasters upon them, each beating their own choppy rhythms. Up ahead, you see a switch-track, complete with an old fashioned cross arm control for determining which track is in use.

Without warning, Nebiros cackles wildly and rips his safety bar and hurls it ahead of the coaster, striking the cross arm. Ominously, the track slides to the right with a clack and the imp cackles with frenzied glee...
------------------------------------------------------------
OOC: Roll init, everyone!!  Neb, your init may be modified by me this round... (FYI)
Also, everyone remember that you are completely naked at this moment.  You have only your mark upon your arm and your umbilical...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 14, 2004)

*Jalen gives a faint scream, one that was building through all of this time, as their odd transportation begins to give way.*

*Roth, on the other hand, had been chattering with non-stop inane questions to those around him, until they stopped their ears to save their sanity.  He continues his questioning monologue even in the face of possible death... again.*

"I've never seen anything like this, have you?  My car is a pretty color, it's blue, yours is red, what's the color up front?  You think we're going to go flying now?  That would be fun, unless we fall, and that would be bad.  I hope that doesn't happen.  Do you think that fellow is crazy or just angry?  I might be if I hadn't had lunch, which I haven't..."

OOC - Init for Jalen - 6.  Init for Roth - 24.


----------



## Komodo (Dec 14, 2004)

Still cackling maniacally, the tiny fiend twisted in his car and fluttered his leathery black wings to get a better view of the other passengers.  Oh no, they wouldn't be taking _this_ imp back to hell!  Not as long as he had any say in it, at least.

Rolled a 13 (is that some sort of omen?).  My +7 gives me a 20.


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 14, 2004)

(I'm assuming that spellcasting was allowed in line, so Adauth cast _heroism_ before his encounter with the Snagger.  I'm also assuming that Adauth can, as a swift action, activate his motivate dexterity aura and receive the benefit to Initiative.  The only other person affected in Shinji, because he's the only one I know.)

Init: A whopping 11.  (+2 Dex, +4 aura)

_What on...  This isn't good!_

"Shinji, prepare yourself!  I think we've attracted some unwated company!  Keep an eye out and watch my back!"

Adauth's voice cuts through the sudden confusion and his companions' nattering as he is roused to sudden wariness and readiness for battle after the long stupor of the C.O.R.E.  His unhesitant commands to his old friend steel both of their resolve for whatever unpleasantness might follow (in the form of a _+2 inspire courage_ for Adauth and Ganshinji only).

Adauth keeps an eye on the maniacal imp, ready to try something if he continues to act erratically.  He gives him a withering look that has been known to make experienced soldiers flee immediately (demoralize check as an MEA due to Steely Gaze).

(And then rolls a 1!  Confound it!  Total: 32.)

EDIT: Forgot the size modifier for Intimidate.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 14, 2004)

*Grundakar cracks his knuckles, feeling the claws brush up against each palm.  He lets his tongue run against his teeth, feeling the sharp fangs that have killed more than once when needed.*

Great... First Nero disappears, I die and now I am on a fun ride of doom... Blizzard must have really wanted me dead to send me on this...

*Grundy opens up his jaw slightly, getting his breath weapon ready in case he needs it first*

_- Rolled 12 + the 8 init mod makes 20 -_

_Edited: Because I couldn't read... *sigh* One of these days, it will happen..._


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 14, 2004)

Wayne is jerked in his cart as everything goes on around him.  He blinks.  He blinks again.  He wonders when he'll wake up.  He doesn't like this dream at all.  

((OOC:  WOOT I rolled a total of 8!! ))


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 14, 2004)

*Wato Q'Yar*

The hair on the naked back of Wato raises when he heres a CLAK! as the Imp sitting in front of him hits the cross arm. He tries to swear but he is just to scared, not of the Imp, but of the idea of where the roller coaster is heading, without any kind of guide or permission
Wato sits on the floor of the wagon, with his eyes over the edge looking on what will happen to them next. 


Init: Roll(1d20)+6:5,+6Total:11


----------



## Wyrm99 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Milo grips on to the coasters bar so hard that his knuckles turn white.  Instictively, he lowers himself as far into the seat as he can.  Then he screams a loud, horrid scream that makes his throat hoarse"

Int - rolled a 2 +5 = 7

----------------------------------------------------------
ooc - Milo is a halfling - so I am assuming that he would be below the top of the car and most likely can not see anything


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2004)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Larris begins to rouse from the stuppor of shock that has held him fast up until now. From his place near the back of the train of cars he watches the little demon's actions with a certain amount of detachment and then sudden realization. Panic rises in his chest. Then the calmness that has served him well on so many battle fields comes to him. A memory surfaces--a tent, the aftermath a of a battle a friend dying on a cot, a screaming camp follower, a sweating midwife. She calls to Larris, "soldier, hold her down, it is a difficult birth." Later after the babe has arrived, "Soldier, your dagger, cut the umbilical between the knots." _What could it mean?_ He probes the strange yet now familiar dark hardness in his navel first with his fingers and then with his mind. 

OOC:  Init. (1d20+2=18)


----------



## Vargo (Dec 14, 2004)

Init: 8

Alternately howling like a banshee and screaming like a frightened three year old, Vargo is obviously both enjoying the ride and terrified out of his skull.


----------



## kyloss (Dec 14, 2004)

Airole init 13 
"What does that do? or what did he do? And why Did Everyone get so nervous all of a sudden?" as she looks around quite confused. (never seen a train before much less a rollercoster but sofar its been fun.)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Dec 14, 2004)

_Imps!  Nothing good can come of this.  Long lines, odd tentacled things, and capped by a ride on some odd machine.  Oh well, this will be entertaining._

Ganshinji has seen and done alot, but this is one of those stories that must be told religiously to any who would listen, that is if he can remember it.  After his initial "what in the heavens?" reaction, he is feeling decidedly pumped and ready to do something. 

Well, Adauth, it seems trouble follows us like the plague.  No worries, my friend, I'm right behind you!

Initiative: 20, my DEX is 18.


----------



## mps42 (Dec 15, 2004)

_ What is this place and where is the afterworld? This is not what I  had envisioned at all... There are people and... *things* that I would never have considered possible. And why would I, a devout follower, be in the same world as that leather-winged monstrosity?
 Things are definitly not as they should be but, even if I do not understanc, I must believe that Sulos will guide me in this place, even as He did in the last._
 "What is this Train? Where does it go? Why must I be on it?" Kal asks as he is thrust into the waiting cars. No answers forthcoming, he grudgingly boards. As the train leaves the platform and rockets into apparent nothingness, his mind begins to reel at the speed and direction changes.
 "What is that?" He asks, poining at the imp, "and what is it doing?"

Init: 17 (15+2)


----------



## kyloss (Dec 16, 2004)

"Excuse me mister 'imp' is it? What did you do?"


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 17, 2004)

OOC: Ashy, is there some specific reason we rolled initiative?  Because if it was a "just in case" thing if someone wanted to go PvP on the imp, we can move on with talking to the guy.  Otherwise, there's not much of a conversation we can carry on in rotating 6-second combat rounds.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 18, 2004)

Adauth attempts to cast, but realizes that he has no spells in memory....  Screams, cries and orders are heard as they are cast out from the fourteen passengers upon the surreal roller coaster.  The coaster itself banks sharply to the right - there is no doubt in any of your minds that it should have maintained a steady, dead on course.

The imp cackles maniacally...

The coaster takes a sharp drop, making you all catch your breath and begins to pick up speed at an alarming rate.  Down , down, down you drop - faster, faster, and faster....  Your eyes begin to tear, water running from them in great rivulets as the wind whips past you at an unbelievable rate.

Suddenly, you see something that makes your heart nearly stop.  Far below, the track ramps up slightly and then vanishes.  You have time to do little more than scream as the coaster screams down the track, hits the ramp and sends you all flying like some disjointed snake.  You soar upwards and outwards and enter into a strange, white fog that completely obscures all of your senses.  For a moment, it is as if you are suspended in complete, white, nothingness...

Far off, you hear a loud crash - it sounds horrendous...

When your sight clears, you are all lying on a stark, white ground.  The consistency seems somewhat rubbery.  As you look up, you see thirteen other individuals around you.  Around you is a great expanse of white - as far as the eye can see.  On either side of you, in a line stretching into infinity, are plain wooden doors.  Each is identical to the other...

-------------------------------------------------------------
Larris 



Spoiler



When you concentrated on the umbilical, you got mental flashes of your equipment, your supplies, your warhorses, and so forth...




Nebrios: 



Spoiler



ALL of these doors are portals.




Roth: 



Spoiler



You hear an alarm in your head - similiar to a klaxon sounding, over and over.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2004)

"What's ringing?  There's a bell in my head!  Can you hear it?  I can.  It's very loud.  I think when bells ring that means you're suppposed to go somewhere.  I don't know where though.  Perhaps it's through these doors.  Let's open one!" Roth says, confusion smoothing out into curiosity.  Stepping forward, he opens a door at random.

*Jalen, on the other hand, huddles and shivers for a moment, before gathering herself.*

"Is everyone all right?"


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 18, 2004)

"What's going on here?"   Wayne asks as he starts to believe that this is not just a dream.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 18, 2004)

Grundy sighs to himself as he stretchesa bit, making sure that there are no broken bones on his body.  After that, he looks around at the motley crew surrounding him and shakes his head slightly.

And here I thiought I was with some strange people when Nero was around.  I just hope I know what the hell I am supposed to do next. Grundy mustters under his breath.

Just fine over here, though I have no idea what the hell is going on or why we are here or even who in the hell anyone is...


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 18, 2004)

"Bells?! I cant hear anything" says Wato to the Pale blond female named Jalen. "Do you know what this belly things are?" Wato tries to pinch the object in his belly... and does realize that he like all the others are naked. He looks over to Jalen and strangely keep steering at her. 
The hand of Roth going towards the door and his imminent act of opening it, successfully takes him out of the trance he was in. "NO! Don't open it, who knows what is on the other side, maybe one of the have some inscription we just haven't seen yet." Wato arisen his hands to his head
_what a headache i got from that ride_


----------



## Komodo (Dec 18, 2004)

Nebiros sits up and rubs his spiked head with a tiny claw.  The fervor he previously felt at the prospect of being sent back to Hell having past, he takes a look at his surroundings, and finds them oddly familiar.  Observing the grumbling of the others, he takes the opportunity to apologize.  "Um, sorry about that, folks.  I didn't realize there were others on the train."  His head snaps to the nearest of the doors.  Flapping his wings quickly, he rises into the air and zips over to inspect it.  "Odd," he mutters to no one in particular, and disappears.

Ashy: Nebiros goes incorporeal and sticks his head through the door for a peek.  What sort of portals are these, anyway?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2004)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Larris looks about and not perceiving any immediate threat begins to probe the umbilical once more in hopes of somehow getting to the leather armor he got a flash of before. 

Hearing a question about his health he sounds off without thinking, "I'm fine. Thought I was dead, but I seem to be fine, oddly enough..."  And once he starts talking he addresses the other comments, sensing the others are as bewildered as he. "I have no idea why we are here, what we are supposed to do or what the bells mean, but I suspect that this is not where we were supposed to go, for good or ill."  It feels good to hear his own voice after the shock of being dead.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Dec 19, 2004)

"Well, Adauth, how often is it that we can boast of such a ride?  Now that I've walked away from it, I don't think I'd mind a repeat,"it is obvious from his tone that Ganshinji is amused.


_Hmmm...I do so wish for some clothes and my other items.  Not that I mind being in the buff, but those few sundries would be nice indeed.  Fate is such a delightful and enjoyable mistress.  I do so love her. _ 

Ganshinji turns with a contempaltive look on his face and addresses the assembly of people:  "Maybe we should pick a door?  It seems that is the only course of action left to us."


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 19, 2004)

Ashy - 



Spoiler



As a bard, I don't remember or not remember spells under most circumstances, so I never prepared _heroism_ in the first place.  Now, if I've spontaneously forgotten a class ability (!), that's a different matter, and I'd like to know what I do and don't have access to.  I was under the impression that we still had everything on our character sheets save equipment.  I suppose I could have expended all of my spell points already...  I would know that going in, though, right?



Adauth looks around at his erstwhile companions.

"Hmph.  Why don't we get to know each other a bit before we start opening portal-doors at random?  I'm Adauth Mirorwyn, a soldier and dabbler in the arcane arts.  I have no idea how I came to be in this situation.  Does anyone here know what's going on?"

While he speaks, Adauth does a quick mental inventory of the meager number of spells he has mastered over the years, the leadership techniques he's learned, and does some quick physical exercises to check his muscle memory and see if he's still in decent shape.  _I need to see what I can manage here..._


----------



## Wyrm99 (Dec 19, 2004)

Ashy:  Milo spends a few moments to see if he has any spells ready.  If he doesn't have any spells ready, he spends the required 15 mins concentrating.  I am assumming he is well rested - you know death is peaceful and all..

Milo pauses for a second and then quickly looks him self over.  After being satisfied that he is unharmed, he turns his attention to his companion.  Looking at each one quickly but throughly.  Then he sits down, closes his eyes, and starts singing a song (very softly, a lullaby).  If anyone listens closely they would hear that the song is about a village and a halfling family.  It verses are short but powerful.  He contiunes repeating the same song for about 15 mins

Ashy:  If the concentrating doesn't work - ie I feel I am not learning my spells, I stop


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 19, 2004)

Get to know each other, huh?  Well, considering that we aren't going to be doing much else here, I suppose that it can't hurt.  My name is Grundakar Riscavolan and I am... or was the Vizier for one of the stronger govenors of the realm.  And yes, before you all go crazy over it, I am turning into a dragon, let's get that over with right now... Speaking of which, where are my companions?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2004)

*Larris Human Fighter*

"Larris Farvold, soldier for hire."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 19, 2004)

*Wato Q'Yar*

Wato Q'Yar. Man of arms and friend of animals.



			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> "Hmph.  Why don't we get to know each other a bit before we start opening portal-doors at random?  I'm Adauth Mirorwyn, a soldier and dabbler in the arcane arts.  I have no idea how I came to be in this situation.  Does anyone here know what's going on?"




"I agree on the random opening of doors Adauth, it must be a better way..." "we do not know where they lead, and one off us disappeared trough one of them already" "not that i care" "but he may not come back" Wato stops and clears his troath. "and for your second question. No not a clue... does anyone know something about our... well... condition" "and more important what is this thing under our navel?" 

"Nice to meet you all by the way."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 19, 2004)

*The small woman stands up slowly.  She has a sweet, heart-shaped face, calloused hands, and some terrible old scars on her lower legs.  She moves carefully, limping slightly.*

"I am Jalen Isadore, priestess of Illmater, god of suffering and mercy," she says quietly.

*The tall, strapping young man with the shock of wheat-blonde hair seems to have not heard the question, as he's trying to get a door open.*


----------



## Wyrm99 (Dec 20, 2004)

Milo sings one verse of his song and then stops as he realizes that the group is talking among each other.  He stands up.. (his movement is very swift and agile - much more than one would expect from his kind)

"Excuse me,  Hello.  I am Milo, a storyteller."

Milo is clearly a halfling, currently naked, which he is clearly uncomfortable about.  He stands about 3ft tall and soaking wet is still under 35 lbs.  He almost always wears a very pleasant and inviting smile.

"Nice to meet you all"

And a smile graces his child-like face.  The smile stays for a moment and then he continues

"These are strange happenings.  Maybe we should check those doors before opening them.  I would gladly help.  Hopefully one of door will return me to my simple village life"


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 20, 2004)

Adauth looks around at the group, silently encouraging them to speak up, until the man he's already mentally labeled "the blonde twit" catches his attention.  He seems about to do something rather stupid.

Adauth looks at the man, his level gaze asserting a measure of authority even before he speaks.  "You there.  Try to show a little discipline.  I'm pretty sure not everyone here is as nice as me, and they might take offense at your impetuosity.  There's no telling what's behind that door, so why don't you just *leave the doors alone until we're ready to move on*."  It's obvious that Adauth is growing impatient and feels the need to take command in some way.

{If I have bardic music uses left, which should be the case:}

Adauth _fascinates_ Roth, using Perform (oratory) to make his voice and tone more commanding, and the gives the bolded text as a _suggestion_.  The Will save DC for the _fascinate_ is 23, and for the _suggestion_ is 18.

{If I do not have bardic music uses left, or if the "bardic music" doesn't stick:}

Adauth stares down Roth, putting particular and ugly emphasis on the bolded text.  Intimidate check is a 38.  Not trying to dictate actions; the check result is just for reference.

(OOC: You know, my Diplomacy is actually a point higher than my Intimidate.  Sometimes you want to intimidate, and sometimes you want to diplomacize, I suppose...     )


----------



## mps42 (Dec 20, 2004)

"And I am Kalador, a follower of Sulos. I, too, have no ideas what these doors are. As for our... condition," he makes a sweeping motion with both hands to indicate his nakedness, "we are as He made us. However, If we are in fact in the afterlife, as I suspect we are, then it is only fitting that we be stripped bare of our worldy life and be returned to our naked souls.
 But, as you may have noticed, I tend to proseltyse. My apologies. I think the prudent course would be to first come to some sort of agreement as to how he are going to conduct ourselves as a group. In my opinion, we should come up with alterantive courses of action, vote on each by a show of hands, and then abide by the results.
 I would be happy to hear other opinions, though."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 20, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Adauth looks around at the group, silently encouraging them to speak up, until the man he's already mentally labeled "the blonde twit" catches his attention.  He seems about to do something rather stupid.
> 
> Adauth looks at the man, his level gaze asserting a measure of authority even before he speaks.  "You there.  Try to show a little discipline.  I'm pretty sure not everyone here is as nice as me, and they might take offense at your impetuosity.  There's no telling what's behind that door, so why don't you just *leave the doors alone until we're ready to move on*."  It's obvious that Adauth is growing impatient and feels the need to take command in some way.



  *The blonde man stops as Adauth raises his voice, and he turns around and looks at him with the wide, innocent eyes of a child.  Or a village idiot.*

"Why should I leave the doors alone?  Do you know what's on the other side?  I'd like to know, wouldn't you?  I'm Roth, Roth Nosebreaker, I was the peacekeeper at the Wheat Sheaf Inn, but then I went away, and I don't know how, I learned some new things, and then I died and now I'm here and..." here he stops to take a breath, "I don't really know what's going on, but Keys would say that's normal.  Keys isn't here, have you seen her?  I guess not, because she's not here.  Why don't we go through the door?  It's got to be more interesting than standing around.  Uh oh, I'm naked."

*As he says the last he finally gets around to covering himself.*

"Have you seen my clothes?  They might be on the other side of the door, that's why I was going to open it.  Don't you want your clothes?  Or don't you usually wear them?  Do you wear clothes when you're dead?  I want to, and I wish I had them, and my sword,  made it myself you know, it's quite shiny.  I was a really good blacksmith, still am.  I made my tools you know, tools like Keys had.  She kinda liked them, so I made her a set before she left.  Where's my horse?  I haven't seen him.  I wish he was here, he had my stuff on him, including my mug, the mug that Nana Cook gave me.  It was the first nice thing I ever had.  I also had-"

*Roth will continue talking until someone shuts him up or everyone ignores him...*


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 20, 2004)

"Mah name's Wayne Hickok, Rodeo trick shooter.  Ain't much ta tell 'bout me."   Wayne nods to the others.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Let's open one!" Roth says, confusion smoothing out into curiosity.  Stepping forward, he opens a door at random.




As you open the door, a scintilating, swirling pinwheel of light lies behind.  Swirling rainbow-like colors of maroon and blue hang in the doorframe, moving slowly and sluggishly, like lava.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> "Bells?! I cant hear anything" says Wato to the Pale blond female named Jalen. "Do you know what this belly things are?" Wato tries to pinch the object in his belly... and does realize that he like all the others are naked. He looks over to Jalen and strangely keep steering at her.
> The hand of Roth going towards the door and his imminent act of opening it, successfully takes him out of the trance he was in. "NO! Don't open it, who knows what is on the other side, maybe one of the have some inscription we just haven't seen yet." Wato arisen his hands to his head
> _what a headache i got from that ride_




Wato: 



Spoiler



When you touch the umbilical, you get a mental flash of all your equipment.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Nebiros sits up and rubs his spiked head with a tiny claw.  The fervor he previously felt at the prospect of being sent back to Hell having past, he takes a look at his surroundings, and finds them oddly familiar.  Observing the grumbling of the others, he takes the opportunity to apologize.  "Um, sorry about that, folks.  I didn't realize there were others on the train."  His head snaps to the nearest of the doors.  Flapping his wings quickly, he rises into the air and zips over to inspect it.  "Odd," he mutters to no one in particular, and disappears.




Nebiros: 



Spoiler



Only your eyes and nose are able to penetrate the door, as they meet the surface of a swirling portal.  This portal, which is a shimmering light and dark green pinwheel of light, is unlike any you have ever seen.  You cannot poke your head through into the portal itself.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Larris looks about and not perceiving any immediate threat begins to probe the umbilical once more in hopes of somehow getting to the leather armor he got a flash of before.
> 
> Hearing a question about his health he sounds off without thinking, "I'm fine. Thought I was dead, but I seem to be fine, oddly enough..."  And once he starts talking he addresses the other comments, sensing the others are as bewildered as he. "I have no idea why we are here, what we are supposed to do or what the bells mean, but I suspect that this is not where we were supposed to go, for good or ill."  It feels good to hear his own voice after the shock of being dead.




Suddenly, Larris' form is covered with his well-worn and familiar leather armor.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Ashy -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aduath: 



Spoiler



Nothing seems amiss - your body is in perfect condition, your mind is fine, and you have access to all feats, skills, and class abilities (if heroism is one of those, you have it).  However, your mind is empty as if you have simply cast all your spells.  You feel certain that regaining those spells in the normal manner should return them to memory.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

Wyrm99 said:
			
		

> Milo pauses for a second and then quickly looks him self over.  After being satisfied that he is unharmed, he turns his attention to his companion.  Looking at each one quickly but throughly.  Then he sits down, closes his eyes, and starts singing a song (very softly, a lullaby).  If anyone listens closely they would hear that the song is about a village and a halfling family.  It verses are short but powerful.  He contiunes repeating the same song for about 15 mins




Milo: 



Spoiler



After the time passes, you regain your spells.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> "we do not know where they lead, and one off us disappeared trough one of them already"




OOC: No one has vanished - everyone is still there.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Adauth looks around at the group, silently encouraging them to speak up, until the man he's already mentally labeled "the blonde twit" catches his attention.  He seems about to do something rather stupid.
> 
> Adauth looks at the man, his level gaze asserting a measure of authority even before he speaks.  "You there.  Try to show a little discipline.  I'm pretty sure not everyone here is as nice as me, and they might take offense at your impetuosity.  There's no telling what's behind that door, so why don't you just *leave the doors alone until we're ready to move on*."  It's obvious that Adauth is growing impatient and feels the need to take command in some way.
> 
> ...




OOC: This will be an Intimidate check at this point...

Edit: Seems it's not needed...


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2004)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Larris feels much more comfortable and even smiles a bit having been the first to cloth himself. He walks up to the yammering Roth. "Roth is it? Listen to me. If you want you clothes you have to think about your umbilical--Your belly button. I know you may find it strange but if you think about your clothes being in your belly button you can get them back. What did they look like? Discribe them to me and think about them."


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

Everyone seems completely uninjured and completely naked (with the notable and recent exception of Larris).  One door is open, spilling swirling blue and maroon light into the start whiteness - which makes the whiteness seem all the more vast and you seem all the smaller therein...

OOC: For information that needs to be hidden, please use the spoiler tags, not color=black.   Email me if you need more info about this....


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 20, 2004)

Grundy sighs slightly to himself as he looks at the open door with a bit of concern.  He runs his claws hands through his hair and looks around at the others for a moment, then back at the light.

Well, I don't know about you guys but I am all set to do this.  I am not willing to wait for all eternity trying each door until we find something we like... Opinions?

Ashy: 



Spoiler



Do I have both of my companions or just my familiar or just my white dragon or nothing at all?  Thanks!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> Grundy sighs slightly to himself as he looks at the open door with a bit of concern.  He runs his claws hands through his hair and looks around at the others for a moment, then back at the light.
> 
> Well, I don't know about you guys but I am all set to do this.  I am not willing to wait for all eternity trying each door until we find something we like... Opinions?
> 
> ...




Grundy: 



Spoiler



You have nothing - no clothes, no spells, nothing.  You might want to read over some of the other posts, however...


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 20, 2004)

Unless we want to all pick doors and start going through them... that might be entertaining...

Ashy: 



Spoiler



Yes, but they are individuals (even if they are a fox and a dragon), not items so I was just curious if they made it through the "dying" process with me or not... No big deal, just keeping tabs on them  



Edited: Because I suck and I should have at least put an in character statement here first.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> Unless we want to all pick doors and start going through them... that might be entertaining...
> 
> Ashy:
> 
> ...




Leif: 



Spoiler



They are still there, but Grundy does not know it yet - he needs to do some investigating to find that out.


----------



## Wyrm99 (Dec 20, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Larris feels much more comfortable and even smiles a bit having been the first to cloth himself. He walks up to the yammering Roth.




Milo walks over to the only clothed person.

"Hello.  My name is Milo.  Could you please tell me how or where you found clothing"


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 20, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Larris feels much more comfortable and even smiles a bit having been the first to cloth himself. He walks up to the yammering Roth. "Roth is it? Listen to me. If you want you clothes you have to think about your umbilical--Your belly button. I know you may find it strange but if you think about your clothes being in your belly button you can get them back. What did they look like? Discribe them to me and think about them."




Uh-huh... My belly button... my clothes in my belly button... You wouldn't happen to be related to an Azira, would you?  No, nevermind... Don't answer that... Fine, I will play the game.

Grundy sighs as he cricks his neck and starts to concentrate on his belly button...

I swear, if Hume crawled up into my belly button, there is SOOO not going to be any kibble for him for a year...


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> Uh-huh... My belly button... my clothes in my belly button... You wouldn't happen to be related to an Azira, would you?  No, nevermind... Don't answer that... Fine, I will play the game.
> 
> Grundy sighs as he cricks his neck and starts to concentrate on his belly button...
> 
> I swear, if Hume crawled up into my belly button, there is SOOO not going to be any kibble for him for a year...




Grundy: 



Spoiler



As you concentrate on your umbilical, you get flashes of your clothing, your equipment, and even your companions, the fox and the dragon.  Somehow, you realize that all you have to do is focus on a single one (or more) of these items to call them forth into being...


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 20, 2004)

Wato hear the clothing trick and quickly pinches his umbilical and thinks hard on all his equipment.

ashy: 



Spoiler



can i think on my horse to?


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 20, 2004)

Grundy sighs again. What did I tell you Hume?  What did I say?  No crawling into my belly button!  Both of you, get out of there now!

In order: Familiar, Dragon, clothes, equiptment, so on and so on...


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> Wato hear the clothing trick and quickly pinches his umbilical and thinks hard on all his equipment.
> 
> ashy:
> 
> ...




Instantly, Wato's clothing and equipment winks into existence.

Wato: 



Spoiler



Try it.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2004)

*Larris Human Fighter*



			
				Wyrm99 said:
			
		

> Milo walks over to the only clothed person.
> 
> "Hello.  My name is Milo.  Could you please tell me how or where you found clothing"




"Hi, my name is Larris. Sure, it's really quite simple. Just think of your belly button and picture the things you had before...before the place with the lines and the weird floating creatures and all the doorways. Just focus on something you used to have and it just appears."


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> Grundy sighs again. What did I tell you Hume?  What did I say?  No crawling into my belly button!  Both of you, get out of there now!
> 
> In order: Familiar, Dragon, clothes, equiptment, so on and so on...




In that order, each of the creatures or articles appears...


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 20, 2004)

Grundy smiles as he kneels down and pets HUme, his snow fox.

Sorry about the yelling, kid.  You will get kibble, I promise... 

As Grundy puts on his clothes and adjusts his gear, he walks up to a very confused Valandra and pats her on the head.

Did I not say it was suicide to follow me around?  Well, here we are... Are you ok?

Grundy gives her a quick cehk with his eyes and a few touches here and there to make sure bones aren't broken.  He turns to the others and smiles, turning on the Vizier charm...

Everyone, these are my companions.  Hume is my familiar, someone I adore very much and Valandra is my dragon.  She is a bit... gifted... so don't let her... gifts... fool you.  And don't stare her in the eyes, she hates that.  Right, so what are we planning to do?


----------



## Komodo (Dec 20, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> OOC: No one has vanished - everyone is still there.




OOC: That would be me. 

The imp reappears in front of the door.  "There's a portal behind this door," he states simply in a voice that's part bark and part hiss.  Spotting the open door, the small fiend says, "Oh.  I take it you've already made that discovery."

"So...I expect I've got to stay with you people, right?  That's what the lady said, even if we're not strictly where we belong.  If that's the case, I suppose I should introduce myself.  The name's Nebiros'leth Azazoth Melnor Aggorthog Rnaglo Zs'hothar Thabothasi Ith'mana..." he recites, buzzing around in a circle. Seeing their bewildered stares, he stops and quickly concludes, "But I can live with Nebiros.  So, you say we can get the equipment we last had by poking this little thing?" he asks, pointing to the lump in his navel.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> Grundy smiles as he kneels down and pets HUme, his snow fox.
> 
> Sorry about the yelling, kid.  You will get kibble, I promise...
> 
> ...




OOC: FYI - all of your clothes and gear appear on you as soon as you concentrate upon them...  Once you have them on, you can take them off, however, should you be so inclined...  Also, I generally do not play familiars or followers, unless you want me to, but once you make the call, they are mine to keep.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 20, 2004)

*Jalen watches the others, and concentrating carefully, calls forth her clothing, equipment, supplies, weapons, even a pair of mules and a loaded wagon.  She starts a bit when everything suddenly appears, but seems impossibly relieved to have something familiar again.*

"Illmater, thank you for Your mercy upon your bewildered servant," she says in a low voice.

*Roth stares at the open door for a moment, and then looks back at the others.  When one asks what his clothes look like, he begins another lengthy monologue, which eventually ends up with him being decently clothed and armed.  Turning back to the door, he looks at the pretty colors.*

"It's very pretty don't you think?  It looks like porriage, do you think we can eat it?  Is it warm, is it cool?  Can we swim through it?" Roth wonders aloud, poking the colors.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 20, 2004)

Wato thinks on his fine horse and familiar.

"are all the portals of same color?," "maybe ther's some diferences in them that could point us into the right direcction, if any..." he starts to count the doors around him and realize that numbers isn't he's thing. "how many doors can you count?" does he say to the group

occ: 



Spoiler



how many doors is it?





> Around you is a great expanse of white - as far as the eye can see. On either side of you, in a line stretching into infinity, are plain wooden doors. Each is identical to the other...




sorry ignore last question question


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 21, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "It's very pretty don't you think?  It looks like porriage, do you think we can eat it?  Is it warm, is it cool?  Can we swim through it?" Roth wonders aloud, poking the colors.




I wouldn't do that if I were you, I believe the general rule of "Don't touch if it isn't yours" applies here.

Grundy looks at his fox and smiles.

However, if anyone can pick up a trail, it is my Hume... 

OOC: I have no problem in playing the parts of my followers/familiars.  My other DM off boards is a stickler for being in control of them.


----------



## Wyrm99 (Dec 21, 2004)

Milo concentrates on each of his belonging - one by one.  As they appear he checks each one out and stores it appropriately.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "It's very pretty don't you think?  It looks like porriage, do you think we can eat it?  Is it warm, is it cool?  Can we swim through it?" Roth wonders aloud, poking the colors.






The moment Roth touches the colors of the portal, he vanishes without a sound.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*NO ONE BUT ROTH READS THIS!*




Roth: 



Spoiler



One moment, you are in the great white hallway and the next you are underwater.  You are quickly sinking into what seems to be a "cave" formed of tighly woven and interconnected sea weed and water plants of some sort (see link below).  While there is very little light, there seems to be some light source coming from somewhere, highlighting the "walls" and "ceiling" of this watery cave.  Despite the fact that the fear of drowning is welling up in your breast, the ringing alarms in your head (which have not ceased until this moment), pause - a tinny voice replaces the alarm.  [smallcaps]"...repeat...we have a breach and now a confirmed ***static***rossing - all viable units should respond at onc***static***"[/smallcaps].

Again, the alarm bells begin ringing.

OOC: linkPlease ignore the diver - he is not there.  Sorry - the best I could do.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> OOC: I have no problem in playing the parts of my followers/familiars.  My other DM off boards is a stickler for being in control of them.




OOC: sounds good - you are in control.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

*NO ONE BUT ADUATH READS THIS:*



Spoiler



The moment that Roth vanishes, you begin to hear a ringing alarm, much like a klaxon, going off, over and over again, in your head.


----------



## Komodo (Dec 21, 2004)

The imp pulls forth his possessions, gives everything a cursory inspection, and appears satisfied.  Looking up and seeing the human vanish through the portal, however, brings a sour look across his fiendish features.  "Well, that one's gone and done it.  I suppose we'll all have to follow him, right?  I mean, that woman at the desk said we were stuck with eachother.  Let's go," he says, and flies into the portal through which Roth disappeared.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 21, 2004)

After getting his clothes and gear back, Wayne sweats for a few moments thinking about his truck passing through his navel. Which, of course, came shortly after he decided to try and was unsuccessful in pulling out a hot stripper.  He thinks about his truck and decides that perhaps he'll wait until they go through the door before trying to pull it out...

((OOC unless he thinks he could drive the truck through the door... don't know how big it is.))


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 21, 2004)

DM: 



Spoiler



Roth gives a silent gulp, even as his mind runs in an unceasing monologue of questions.  Eventually they boil down to "follow the lights."


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 21, 2004)

_Great, now I'm being blamed for the moron.  Trying to get him to act sensibly was like trying to wrestle a dust mote to the ground.  Is someone under the impression that I'm in charge here?  None of these wonderful people seem to be laboring under that impression, anyway..._

Adauth takes a moment to concentrate on his umbilical and retrieve his gear from wherever it was stored.  Flexing the massive wrought-iron gauntlet on his left hand, he considers the situation.  

_Probably haven't got the time to recover my spell reserves before something nasty happens.  Mmm...  I'm going to have a few new entries to add to the Book concerning the wrangling of large groups of people used to working alone..._

"Shinji, there's a klaxon going off in my head.  I believe it's due to our friend there's actions.  Why don't we follow?  Nothing's getting done hanging out around here, and it's getting crowded what with the wagons and the dragons.  Best guess, we've upset someone with our self-redirections.  We should probably do our best to keep moving and get out of the... area... as soon as possible."

Adauth turns to Grundy.  "Honored Council Grundy, in a better world I would love to put my faith in the services of your familiar, but as it happens, our hand has been forced.  Do join us, please."

Without another word, Adauth steps after Roth, already planning the lecture on responsibility and group loyalty and *not touching glowing things* he's going to reduce the boy to tears with.  _My, I'm in a fabulously bad mood.  I guess being dead will do that to you.  In any case, the adventurer's life is a brief and painful one for someone who just touches glowing portals without first getting his facts straight.  He needs to learn sooner or later..._

Adauth cracks a smile at the thought of teaching the neophyte as he strides toward the open door.  He walks with purpose in his step, and is keeping alert in case he needs to issue any orders or defend himself against any comers (read: activating his motivate Dexterity aura and his motivate attack auras).


----------



## Wyrm99 (Dec 21, 2004)

Milo pauses as he watches his new companions enter the door with the swirling colors.  After two or three people go through he carefully approaches the door.  Examines it closely for a few seconds, then screams and jumps through the swirling mist.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2004)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Seeing no reason to stay here longer Larris retrives a few weapons and strides into the mist.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 21, 2004)

((OOC: I'm hoping the truck might fit))

Wayne revves the engine of his truck and drives through the mist as well.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 21, 2004)

*Jalen regrets being so hasty as to call forth all of her things, and wonders if she could put her mules and wagon _back_ into her umbilical...*


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

*Larris, Milo, Adauth, Nebrios, Jalen, Grundy, & Wato ONLY:*


Spoiler



One moment, you are in the great white hallway and the next you are underwater. You are quickly sinking into what seems to be a "cave" formed of tighly woven and interconnected sea weed and water plants of some sort (see link below). While there is very little light, there seems to be some light source coming from somewhere, highlighting the "walls" and "ceiling" of this watery cave.
link - Please ignore the diver - he is not there.  Sorry - the best I could do




Wayne: Looking at the doorway, you are fairly certain that your pickup could not fit therein.


*Adauth ONLY:*


Spoiler



As you near the door, the ringing alarms in your head (which have not ceased until this moment), pause - static, quickly followed by a tinny voice replaces the alarm. [smallcaps]"***static***-onfirmed: several sentients are off-grid.  I repeat - they are not tracking.  Advise all viable units to converge on sector delta-echo-niner-niner.  Requesting ***long break of static***cy-spiders and frogs, over."[/smallcaps].

Again, the alarm bells begin ringing.




*Milo, ONLY:*


Spoiler



Upon entering the water, one thing immediately catches your attention: a very thin, but very bright green (like flourescent green - like those glow-in the dark tabs used by the miliary) string.  The string stretches back up into the murky darkness behind you as well as down into the depths below you.  You think you see a form attached to the string far below...



*Roth, ONLY:*


Spoiler



Your movements are awkward and clumsy, like you are moving through thick mud, but your progress seems fairly good.  You are still moving down at a regular descent, but your movements have angled your descent such that you've entered the "cave".  Within, you see several passages, but one in particular graps your attention.  It is a passage going upwards, towards light.
OOC: You've moved a little less than your max base speed, but that is the best you can do here - one standard action left and then this round (for you) will be over (i.e. in terms of tracking info for possible drowning, etc...)


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Jalen regrets being so hasty as to call forth all of her things, and wonders if she could put her mules and wagon _back_ into her umbilical...*




The moment the thought crosses your mind, your things are gone.  You have a warm, comfortable feeling in your belly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 21, 2004)

"Things are getting stranger by the moment..." Jalen says softly, and then steps through the door.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Things are getting stranger by the moment..." Jalen says softly, and then steps through the door.




OOC: I edited the post above.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2004)

*Larris Human Fighter*

OOC: Can Larris breath?


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Can Larris breath?




OOC: Not unless he can breathe water.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2004)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Larris, realizing he could soon find himself dead again begins swimming toward any likely air.


----------



## Wyrm99 (Dec 21, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> *Milo, ONLY:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Ashy - 



Spoiler



Milo thinks of a potion of water breathing (the same that he got his other equipment - (BTW - Milo did not have one when he died).  If he get a potion he drinks it.  In any case he grabs the string and follows the Bright Green string Down by pulling himself hand over hand.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 21, 2004)

Grundy draws out Is Kyssa and twirls it around a few times, making violent slashes in the air.

Grundy: All right, let's get this done.  It looks like we are the last to the party... The designs of a vizier.

Grundy kneels down to look at Hume in the eye.

Grundy: We have no idea what the hell we are getting into, my friend.  Make sure that you are prepared for anything.  I am going to send Valandra after you, so make sure that you can wait for her as long as you can, ok?

Valandra: Me not want to go... me scared of...

Grundy: Hey, you wanted to follow along with me, so here you are.  You will have Hume with you... You will be fine.

Valandra: But...

Grundy points at the door, causing Valandra to hang her head slightly.  She walks after Hume through the door and disappears, leaving Grundy without his companions.  He points at the door with Is Kyssa and bellows.

Grundy: You will not beat me, not even in death King of Winter!  Long live Riscavolan!

With that, he charges head first through the door, sword ready to strike.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Larris, realizing he could soon find himself dead again begins swimming toward any likely air.




You see no signs of a surface anywhere, however, you do see Milo swimming quickly down and away from you...  He is headed into the "cave", towards what little light can be seen.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

Wyrm99 said:
			
		

> Ashy -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Milo begins swimming down and away from the others.  He seems to be headed towards the "cave" and what little light can be seen therein...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Milo: [sblock]No water breathing potion materializes.  Also, when you touch the string, it seems to break it up, like passing your hand through a shaft of sunlight and stirring the dust motes within.  However, it soon reforms and your actions seem to have affected it in no way whatsoever.  You can still follow it without any issue - let me know if you decide not to do so...[/sblock]

Grundy: You can read the spoiler above, in message #77


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 21, 2004)

Grundy and co will follow behind everyone else, trying to swim their way through this muck.


----------



## Komodo (Dec 21, 2004)

Finding himself in some modicum of danger, and none too comfortable, Nebiros phases out of existence, leaving an empty space that immediately fills with water.

To Ashy:
[sblock]Ooc: Nebiros reflexively goes ethereal so he doesn't have to breath.  He then floats through the ethereal into the cave.[/sblock]


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 21, 2004)

*Wato Q'Yar*

As Wato sees his group disappear one by one into the portal, he thinks to himself.
_What the heck the worse thing that can happened to me is that i die again._

He looks confident on his horse and goes trough the portal.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> Grundy and co will follow behind everyone else, trying to swim their way through this muck.




OOC: Where are your critters?


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 21, 2004)

OOC: Not in my belly button, I will tell you that much!   

Actually, I am sure that they would have some problems keeping up so either flanking me or just right behind.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> As Wato sees his group disappear one by one into the portal, he thinks to himself.
> _What the heck the worse thing that can happened to me is that i die again._
> 
> He looks confident on his horse and goes trough the portal.




Ducking down to ease your head under the doorway, both you and your steed vanish as soon as its nose touches the swirling colors.

OOC: You can now read the marked spoiler in message #77


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> OOC: Not in my belly button, I will tell you that much!
> 
> Actually, I am sure that they would have some problems keeping up so either flanking me or just right behind.




OOC: Having problems kinda goes without saying...  Can dragons swim?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Dec 21, 2004)

Ganshinji concentrates on his belly button and thinks hard so he can get his things back.  _Awww....much better!_ 

He makes a move to stop Aduath, but then decides to follow.  Ganshinji goes through the portal after the man with the steed. 

"Well, so much for introductions.  They're overrated anyways," he says to no one in particular.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2004)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Praying he knows what he's doing Larris follows Milo.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 21, 2004)

((I had mentioned that he wouldn't try to pull out his truck if he could see that the door was too small... since it is, he wont do that yet.  He'll simply draw his pistols and step through))


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 21, 2004)

_Bloop.

Just my luck to have used my last vial of longbreath escaping Baron Vilorn's men..._

Adauth focuses for a moment and send his backpack back into the umbilical, for safekeeping, before orienting himself as quickly as possible.

(Adauth is going to wait for Shinji, or until he almost can't see Milo before doing the following: )

_Bloop.

Better follow Milo, he looks like he knows where he's going._

Adauth tries to visualize his goggles (from his swimming kit, in his backpack), worn properly.  Adauth then swims after Milo, following as well as he can, and taking 10 on the Swim check for a total of 16.

(Are my auras still in effect underwater?  I assume I can still affect myself, at least.)


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 21, 2004)

OOC: Ummm, doesn't look like it but I can only hope so.  With all of the ice flows and stuff, perhaps we can say she knows water and not to breath it in... Worst case is she incases herself in... or not...


----------



## Ashy (Dec 22, 2004)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> OOC: Ummm, doesn't look like it but I can only hope so.  With all of the ice flows and stuff, perhaps we can say she knows water and not to breath it in... Worst case is she incases herself in... or not...




OOC: Please post your critters' actions.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 22, 2004)

Critters are swimming as best that they can, trying to keep up.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 22, 2004)

All but Airole, Vargo, Ory, and Kalador:

One moment, you are in the great white hallway and the next you are underwater. You are quickly sinking into what seems to be a "cave" formed of tightly woven and interconnected sea weed and water plants of some sort (see link). While there is very little light, there seems to be some light source coming from somewhere, highlighting the "walls" and "ceiling" of this watery cave.

Beneath you all, you see the form of the halfling, Milo.  He is swimming furiously down and away from the group, towards the “cave” and the only source of light.  Nearby the halfling, the imp phases out of existence, leaving an empty space that immediately fills with water.

About that time, Wato, Wayne, Grundy, Ganshinji and Larris all appear as if out of thin air (or would that be thin water?) and all begin sinking like stones.  Wato, on horseback, has a look of complete surprise on his face and his horse immediately begins to panic, trashing around wildly.  Wayne, holding a strange, silvery tube in each hand begins treading water.  Grundy quickly takes a look back at his fox and his dragon, which also react with fear and instinctively begin swimming upwards in search of a possible surface.  Ganshinji looks around, searching for someone or something while Larris quickly follows Milo down towards the “cave”.

Audath’s backpack vanishes and he looks around, apparently getting his bearings in the murky water.  He waits for a moment or two, and then goggles appear on his eyes and he begins swimming down and away from the group, quickly closing the gap between himself and Milo.

OOC: For those of you actively swimming (Swim checks, please), you were able to move your max base speed.  For those who were not actively swimming, you move less than your base speed as you sink downward,  For everyone but Roth, you have been underwater for one round (i.e. in terms of tracking info for possible drowning, etc...)

Jalen: [sblock]Upon entering the water, one thing immediately catches your attention: a very thin, but very bright green (fluorescent green; like the glow-in the dark tabs used by the military) string. The string stretches back up into the murky darkness behind you as well as down into the depths below you. You think you see a form attached to the string far below, past Milo’s swimming form.  It is then that you notice that a similar string emerges from Milo – as you look around and see the others in the water alongside you, a green string protrudes from each of them as well.  Notably, only the humanoids possess these green strings – the various familiars and other animals do not possess them.[/sblock]

Audath: [sblock]Yes, your auras are in effect, unless it is stated that they do not work underwater in their descriptions.[/sblock]


----------



## Ashy (Dec 22, 2004)

Airole, Vargo, Ory, and Kalador: [sblock]You sit or stand, shellshocked, looking at the vast expanse of white around you.  Only the swirling blue and maroon colors from the open portal doorway and the long lines of closed doors mar the white infinity around you.  You blink your eyes, and suddenly, there before you, standing as still as a statue as if it had been there all along, is a very strange and disturbing-looking humanoid form.  It stares at you, blankly, unmoving, and silent...[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 22, 2004)

*Roth continues to swim towards the light, swimming with vigorous strokes.*

~~~

*Jalen wonders at the sight she has seen, and touches it briefly, but then turns to continue swimming, hoping to reach air soon.*


----------



## Ashy (Dec 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Roth continues to swim towards the light, swimming with vigorous strokes.*
> 
> ~~~
> 
> *Jalen wonders at the sight she has seen, and touches it briefly, but then turns to continue swimming, hoping to reach air soon.*




OOC: Swim checks for both, please...

Jalen: [sblock]When you touch a string, it seems to break it up, like passing your hand through a shaft of sunlight and stirring the dust motes within. However, it soon reforms and your actions seem to have permanently affected it in no way whatsoever.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 22, 2004)

OOC - Jalen 11, Roth 21.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 22, 2004)

Grundy swims up and grabs Hume by the tail while pointing to Valandra to swim down and follow the others.

Grundy - 19, Valandra - 22, Hume - 10


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 22, 2004)

Ashy: [sblock]Hmm, well that's the problem.  My marshal auras and bardic music effects are all, basically, being leaderly and giving orders (or suggestions, or something).  Whether I can do that without speaking is up to you; there's nothing in either ability that specifically rules out underwater usage.[/sblock]

Adauth, a bit suprised by the success of his attempt to retrieve his goggles, takes a nother moment to grab the rest of his swimming gear - snorkel, fins over his boots, and so forth.  Thus equipped, he motions for Shinji to follow him and keeps an eye on the cleric of Ilmater, noticing the difficulty she (presumably) has swimming with her injured legs.

Until he needs to roll, adauth will take 10 on Swim checks, for a total of 18.

(What are the rules to assist someone else swimming?  What action, DC?  I'm not sure how much this falls under the usual aid another rules...)


----------



## Wyrm99 (Dec 22, 2004)

Milo takes 10 for swiming - Which gives him a 10


----------



## mps42 (Dec 22, 2004)

_Why is it that "common sense" seems to be the rarest thing in this world? I suppose I should try to follow them, if only to keep them out of trouble._ 
 Wha? A new person? "Greetings and well met. I am Kal and you are...?"


----------



## kyloss (Dec 22, 2004)

Airole concentrates on her black leather and chain lamalar armour and sword and makes a dive for the portal as the Apparent statue appears
"I am not going back to that blasted line!"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 22, 2004)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Larris continues to swim strongly downward following the others. His thoughts are a tangle of fear and wonder. _What will happen if I die again? Back to the lines? Something worse? Where were we going if that demon hadn't acted?  _ 

OOC: Swim check 13+5=18


----------



## Scotley (Dec 22, 2004)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Larris continues to swim strongly downward following the others. His thoughts are a tangle of fear and wonder. _What will happen if I die again? Back to the lines? Something worse? Where were we going if that demon hadn't acted?  _ 

OOC: Swim check 13+5=18


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 22, 2004)

*Wato Q'Yar*

Wato tryes to catch up with the halflings amazing swimming. But he realizes that he does more sink that swim and the horse allways tying to make it uppwards.

_My bellybutton!_

He pinches the bellybutton and thinks hard on being naked and his thing being in his belly. 


occ: no swim skill here.  Roll(1d20)+0:15,+0 Total:15 ---> forgot to roll it


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 22, 2004)

((1d20 Rolled 13, no modifiers, total =13))

Wayne holsters his weapons and tries to swim somewhere there might be air.


----------



## Komodo (Dec 23, 2004)

Ashy:
[sblock]Nebiros glides into the cave and looks for any bubbles of captured air.

Do I need to make checks if I'm ethereal?[/sblock]


----------



## Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2004)

Noticing that he is currently underwater and sinking, Ganshinji thinks about his belly button and getting naked.  He seeks out Adauth's form and begins to follow after divesting himself of his clothes and items.

_Hopefully, someone can locate air._ 


Swim Check


----------



## Ashy (Jan 3, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> _Why is it that "common sense" seems to be the rarest thing in this world? I suppose I should try to follow them, if only to keep them out of trouble._
> Wha? A new person? "Greetings and well met. I am Kal and you are...?"




Vargo, Ory, and Kalador ONLY:

[sblock]The shape of the figure before you seems to fuzz out for a moment, becoming horribly blurred and disparate as if it were exploding from the inside.  While you do not know why, you get the intense and undeniable impression that the figure is concerned or intensely troubled by something.  Then, in the blink of an eye, it appears next to the open doorway, and then is back beside you.  It's expression has not changed in any manner, other than the aforementioned blurring.  Then, it vanishes completely, as quickly and quietly as it came...[/sblock]


----------



## Ashy (Jan 3, 2005)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Ashy:
> [sblock]Nebiros glides into the cave and looks for any bubbles of captured air.
> 
> Do I need to make checks if I'm ethereal?[/sblock]




Nebiros ONLY:

[sblock]OOC: No Swim checks needed...  Also, before you act on the info below, please let me post my reply to the other character's stated actions.

As you glide towards the "cave", you notice a large form partially concealed in the dark, swirling etheral muck by the shimmering, fuzzy shapes of the living plant matter all around you.  The thing is long and fish-like, but is altogether unlike any fish that you have ever seen or heard tell about.  Long filaments sprout from its massive, finned, dark body, each trailing a shining light that seems to pierce the ethereal curtain, as it seems far dimmer here.  You have no doubt that this creature's light is that towards which the bulk of the characters are moving...[/sblock]


----------



## Ashy (Jan 3, 2005)

ALL BUT Vargo, Ory, and Kalador:

[sblock]
Airole, you appear and quickly sinking into what seems to be a "cave" formed of tightly woven and interconnected sea weed and water plants of some sort (see link). While there is very little light, there seems to be some light source coming from somewhere, highlighting the "walls" and "ceiling" of this watery cave.  Beneath you, you see several of those with which you rode the train, many of them now unclothed again, swimming furiously towards the cave and the light it possesses.

All manage to continue moving through the water, though many (Jalen, Hume, Milo, and Ganshinji) are still having difficulty.  Instantly, several of those around you lose their clothing, equipment, or steeds, opting instead for the forms with which they were born and they continue swimming quickly towards the “cave” below them.  Ganshinji notices that Adauth, now clothed in his swimming gear, motions for him to follow…
[/sblock]


Milo ONLY:
[sblock]
Milo swims into the tunnel and notices that Roth is now swimming upwards, towards what seems to be the source of the light within this “cave”.  He is very close to the light at this moment and swimming hard.
[/sblock]


Roth ONLY:
[sblock]
Above you is a shimmering light, like sunlight on the surface of a stream.
[/sblock]


Larris and Ganshinji ONLY:
[sblock]
Upon entering the “cave”, you both notice a smaller, side “passage” in the waving fronds of plant-life.  You think you see stone beyond.
[/sblock]


Adauth ONLY:
[sblock]
The water does not hamper your auras as they were, but you cannot use them in other manners until you can speak again…
[/sblock]

OOC: If anyone wants to assist someone with swimming, merely state what you are trying to do, make an additional Swim check and I will let you know if you are successful or not…

For those of you actively swimming (Swim checks, please), you were able to move your max base speed. For those who were not actively swimming, you move less than your base speed as you sink downward, For everyone but Roth and Airole, you have been underwater for two rounds (i.e. in terms of tracking info for possible drowning, etc...), Roth you have been underwater for three rounds, Airole, one round.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 3, 2005)

kyloss said:
			
		

> Airole concentrates on her black leather and chain lamalar armour and sword and makes a dive for the portal as the Apparent statue appears
> "I am not going back to that blasted line!"




Wato tries to follow Airole, and looking that his gear and weapons apear _Must be prepared I hope that this 'thing' isnt dangerous !_ He swims strongly towards the right side of Airole

Roll(1d20)+0:14,+0 Total:14


----------



## Ashy (Jan 3, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> Wato tries to follow Airole, and looking that his gear and weapons apear _Must be prepared I hope that this 'thing' isnt dangerous !_ He swims strongly towards the right side of Airole
> 
> Roll(1d20)+0:14,+0 Total:14




OOC: I am not sure I follow - this was said by Airole BEFORE she stepped through the portal....


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 3, 2005)

*Wato Q'Yar*



			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> OOC: I am not sure I follow - this was said by Airole BEFORE she stepped through the portal....





ups! _how so lost?!_

Wato will follow Adauth as in post 120.

swim check Roll(1d20)+0:14,+0 Total:14


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2005)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Larris sees the side passage and considers for only and instant before moving that way. He swims hard and hopes beyond hope that a place of safety can be found. He looks around at the others as he swims, if only he can find some air maybe he can cast a line to them and help.

Swim check: (12)+5=17


----------



## Ashy (Jan 3, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> ups! _how so lost?!_
> 
> Zook will follow Adauth as in post 120.
> 
> swim check Roll(1d20)+0:14,+0 Total:14




ZOOK???


----------



## kyloss (Jan 4, 2005)

Airole tries to pull herself/bear crawl along the floor of the cave after the others (Hasn't dawned that it can be just as easy to put stuff away yet.)


----------



## Wyrm99 (Jan 4, 2005)

Seeing Roth ahead of him, Milo follows him.

Take 10 on the Swim Check 0+10=10


----------



## Vargo (Jan 4, 2005)

*Vargo, Human Cleric*

Vargo's madness leaves him as quickly as it posessed him, and he looks around bewildered.  He sees the portal he is beckoned towards, and runs through it, hoping to find the others that were on the coaster with him.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 4, 2005)

Wayne Swin Check: 18 (1d20) + 0 (skill) = *18*


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Jan 4, 2005)

OOC post:

Ummm, maybe it is me but it is looking like a lot of these rolls aren't taking into account the bonus for your strength... I am not sure if you are doing it this way Ashy but I added my STR total to the swim check since it is an untrained skill I can use... If I am wrong, I will tweak my rolls to reflect this.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 4, 2005)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> OOC post:
> 
> Ummm, maybe it is me but it is looking like a lot of these rolls aren't taking into account the bonus for your strength... I am not sure if you are doing it this way Ashy but I added my STR total to the swim check since it is an untrained skill I can use... If I am wrong, I will tweak my rolls to reflect this.




Swim is a STR based skill, so you SHOULD be adding your STR bonus.


----------



## mps42 (Jan 5, 2005)

What was that about? Well, things are definitly askew here and, like that other person, I dont much fancy going back to that line, whatever that was about.
 The others seemed to get their gear by messing with this thing in the navel. (touches it and concentrates on clothes only, no armor or weapons)
 I guess I should really follow, no telling what trouble they'll get into.

 With that, Kal will walk through the multicolored portal that all others have gone through.

OOC: in advance, Swim check: rolled a 19 + str 2 + Swim skill 0 = 21 total.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 5, 2005)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> OOC post:
> 
> Ummm, maybe it is me but it is looking like a lot of these rolls aren't taking into account the bonus for your strength... I am not sure if you are doing it this way Ashy but I added my STR total to the swim check since it is an untrained skill I can use... If I am wrong, I will tweak my rolls to reflect this.




((If you mean ole Wayne... his str is 10, so he has no bonus to add in))


----------



## Komodo (Jan 6, 2005)

Ashy:
[sblock]
Upon spotting the beast, Nebiros growls slightly and narrows his eyes.  "That thing can't be harmless," he thinks outloud.  "And these fools are going to blunder right into it."  He sighs.  "I'm going to have to do something about it, or they're going to be eaten."  The imp ponders for a moment, then tucks his wings to his back and dives forward towards the creature, leaving a small trail of ether whisps behind his white-tipped feet.

Nebiros concentrates as he streaks into the monster's head, attempting to establish his personality over the thing's concience.

It gets a Will save DC 25 to resist control.  If it fails, I control it for 15 rounds, at which point I can leave or attempt to reassert control.  If it succeeds, it can still only take a partial action each round until it fails a saving throw and I gain control, or it makes three saves in a row, forcing me back into my ethereal form.

If you think I'm messing up the encounter, I'll retract this action and think of something else.   [/sblock]


----------



## Ashy (Jan 6, 2005)

OOC Note for all...


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Jan 7, 2005)

I am continuing to swim down, but I am actively looking for any other way to get out.  Obviously with the lack of air, that might be tough to have things happen that way, but I would like to try at least.

19 for search


----------



## Vargo (Jan 7, 2005)

Ashy: [sblock]Don't have time before leaving work to make a seperate action post.  Sorry![/sblock]

Swim check: 12 + 1 = 13


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 7, 2005)

Wato will swim behind Adauth looking for air bubbles in the cave roof.

swim check Roll(1d20)+0:12,+0 Total:12
Search Roll(1d20)+14:4,+14 Total:18


----------



## kyloss (Jan 7, 2005)

Airole will continue to try to pull herself along the floor untill she relizes that she can possibly put her stuff away after seeing everyone else without there stuff, then she will will her items away and go back to trying to follow after everyone else(swim check (16)).


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 9, 2005)

Adauth looks around and tries to place where everyone is, as he continues to swim (taking 10).

OOC: Can I get a PoV description for Adauth?  I'm not exactly sure where everyone is or what they're doing or where they're going anymore.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 10, 2005)

OOC: Yea, I will be posting a map soon.


----------



## Komodo (Jan 16, 2005)

How soon would that be, Ashy?  It's been almost a week.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 16, 2005)

Sorry, gang - it has been a crazy week - I've been in Boston working my tailfeathers off....  Look for it tonight.


----------



## Komodo (Jan 16, 2005)

Aw, man, I'm up near Boston.  It sucks up here!


----------



## Ashy (Jan 17, 2005)

Not really!  It's kind a nice...    But it ain't home, if you get my meaning.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 17, 2005)

OOC: Here's a rough map of the underwater cave.  It is not wholly to scale, but you get the general idea...  Look for an update post from me tomorrow.


----------



## Komodo (Jan 17, 2005)

...


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 17, 2005)

Wayne continues to swim, following the largest group of people (( my massive +0 swim check is sure coming in handy right about now, eh?))


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Jan 17, 2005)

Considering that we are probably going to be running out of oxygen soon, all three of us will swim up towards the light.


----------



## mps42 (Jan 18, 2005)

_ Aah! Water! I wasn't expecting this. What is that light? Whatever it is it must be better than here!_
 *swim swim swim, etc*


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 18, 2005)

Wato sees Roth, Milo, Adauth and  Jalen in front swimming against the light. _That must be the right direction._ He swims with a ll his strength. Swim check Roll(1d20)+0:14,+0 Total:14


----------



## Wyrm99 (Jan 18, 2005)

Milo continues swimming.  To him it feels like he has been swimming for weeks.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2005)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Larris feels a need to be different, his chaotic nature expressing itself. He swims into the side passage. 

OOC: Swim check: (12)+5=17


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 19, 2005)

_If I don't find air soon, it'll mean trouble for me..._

Adauth swims rapidly toward the light, with nowhere else obvious to go.  He's taking 10 on the Swim check for a total of 18 (10 + Str + swimming gear).


----------



## Ashy (Jan 21, 2005)

Nebrios: [sblock]Your form hammers into the creature's psyche, trying to drive deep into its black, twisted mind.  You soon find that it is far too strange and alien, however, to inflitrate.  Just brushing up against its horrible psyche is enough to nearly shatter even your formidable mind - even you, an imp of the hells, have never experienced something quite so dark and twisted as the mind of this bizarre creature.[/sblock]

Those swimming into the side passage: [sblock]You swim into the side passage and grope like blind men in the dark.  Soon your hands detect something that seems a bit more familiar - stone.  You are not certain, but you think you feel stone steps.  The steps are covered in slick mud and nearly overgrown by the strange, encroaching seaweed-like plants, but you have no doubt that there is some sort of man-made structure nearby.[/sblock]

All:
Suddenly, the light winks out and you feel something terrible.  At first your mind, deprived of oxygen, struggles to place the sensation, but finally the breathless wheels in your mind grind to the inexorable conculsion.  Something that was not there just a mere moment before has suddenly taken up residence within the dark, murky waters beside you.  Then, you feel a massive rush of water as if something insanely large is moving through the plant-choked waters...

OOC: Now you can use those init rolls.  If you want to re-roll, feel free.  Also, Grundy, Hume, Wayne, Valandra, Airole, Vargo and Kal can see that Larris and Ganshinji seem to be entering some sort of "side passage" that was missed by the other folks.  Everyone needs to add another round onto the numbers of rounds in regards to holding their breath.

Folks with darkvision can see a bit more, as below:
Darkvision folks: [sblock]Suddenly, a insanely massive form winks into existence in the water above you.  There is no doubt in your mind that this creature was the source of the light which just winked out of existence.  The creature is right next to Roth, opening is massive, gaping maw.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2005)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Larris begins to feel a sense of hope. He gropes forward half swimming and half climbing. One thought forenost in his mind--Air.

OOC: Swim check (9)+5=14.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jan 21, 2005)

_AIR!  Must find it!_ 

Ganshinji clings to the bitter hope of air as a drowning man does to...well...the hope that air will soon invade the lungs.

He gropes for sthe tone steps with the fervent wish that air will soon be available.  He is aware of the danger that the big fish present, however.

_Battle? Underwater?  With axes?  This can only end poorly.  Getting away is my only concern at this point...unless I am forced to fight.  Adauth might not do so well.  Hopefully he gets away.  I should go help him.  I never wanted to live forever anyways._ 

Swim Check:20

Initiative:  I'm using the old one, which was a 19+ 4(due to Adauth's marshal's aura)= 23


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 21, 2005)

_Crap._

Adauth arrests his forward movement and heads back the way he came, looking for another way to go.

_Sorry to abandon the rest of those poor guys, but I can't fight underwater at all..._

Swim Check: 27.  Init. Check: 16.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 21, 2005)

Wayne struggles on, fearing now that he wont make it.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 24, 2005)

*Wato*

_What the hell was that?_ Distracted for a second by the lack of light Wato do not feel how his body begins to claim air. He reaches out in front of him tying to make contact somehow with Adahut, but he feels nothing there _Where is he? It was just s second ago!_
He feels around him in all directions to try find Adauth moving a little to what he thinks is right, left, up, down and back.

Swim check Roll(1d20) +7 (STR):14,+7 Total:21


----------



## Wyrm99 (Jan 24, 2005)

Feeling the presence of something very large, Milo turns and swims in the opposite direction.


----------



## Vargo (Jan 24, 2005)

After the light winks out, Vargo decides that whatever is down that way is probably not very safe - and swims for the side passage.  (Swim check: 16 - I think there was also a call for an init roll, but not sure if it's phrased for wanting another - if not, I rolled an 8, if so, I'm rolling again getting a 2  )


----------



## kyloss (Jan 24, 2005)

swim check 12 init 20

Airole will continue to hug the bottom of the tunnel and follow into the side passage assuming someone nows whats going on and if not at least chances are better if the groups are split roughly even. To help speed Airole up she will tak a moment to concentrate on her two immovable rods and begin to use those to pull herself along the bottom like a ladder with one in each hand(ooc -those are some of my favorite items-just so many uses)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 24, 2005)

*Wato*

Init Roll. Roll(1d20)+4:3,+4 Total:7


----------



## Komodo (Jan 25, 2005)

Initiative: 8

Ashy:
[sblock]
Discouraged by his failure, but determined to keep this beast from devouring the others, Nebiros' fiendish mind quickly formulates a new plan.  Once again, he concentrates on driving his conscience into a body not his own.  His form fades back into the material, infusing itself within the elemental substance surrounding him.

Nebiros is using Possess Noncontinuous Object on the water around him.  I don't have my books with me, so I don't know what kind of action is required for this ability.  If he still has a move action or something left, Nebiros will increase the density of the water he's controlling, and get it in between the monster and the rest of the party.
[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Jan 25, 2005)

The lights' gone out. Pobably not a good thing. I cant see squat so i guess I'll just keep going the way i was before...

Swim = 19 + 2 = 21

Init = 14 + 4 = 18


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Jan 25, 2005)

Right...

Swim = 12, Init. = 23


----------



## Ashy (Jan 26, 2005)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Initiative: 8
> 
> Ashy:
> [sblock]
> ...




Komodo: [sblock]I need to see the description of that spell, please. Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2005)

*Jalen and Roth swim like madmen toward the light, Jalen's lungs bursting, and Roth's muscles pushing the water aside in a frenzy to get to some air.*


----------



## Ashy (Jan 26, 2005)

OOC: Idisa, there are no more lights (see here).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2005)

OOC - There where the lights were!


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 27, 2005)

OOC - Ashy, has everyone posted round 1 actions?


----------



## Ashy (Jan 27, 2005)

OOC: Nope, but we are moving ahead regardless...


----------



## Ashy (Jan 27, 2005)

OOC: We're waiting on some info from Komodo....


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 27, 2005)

OOC - The stuff from the Fiend Folio?  Maybe I should have my brother grab it while he's home this weekend.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 27, 2005)

Nope...


----------



## Komodo (Jan 28, 2005)

(Actually, yeah.  I've been busy all day, but the info's in the mail!)


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> OOC - The stuff from the Fiend Folio?  Maybe I should have my brother grab it while he's home this weekend.




OOC: Remember - spoilers are sacred!  No reading unless it is your business!


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

Nebiros: [sblock]Your form merges easily with the water and you suddenly become a wide, thin blanket of water.  The sensation is increasingly strange as you quickly pull more liquid into yourself and increase your density; you are now a wide, thin, very tough and heavy blanket of water.  You begin sinking downward at an alarming rate.  You feel the form of the creature above you hammering into you angrily, over and over again, as a sonic wave that sounds like a roar causes all of the water around you to vibrate with frenzy.  You also feel smaller bumps beneath you, but can't quite place them in your mind.

Fort Save, please.[/sblock]

All:
Suddenly, all of the water around you begins to bubble and vibrate with an insane frenzy.  A sound that seems like a far-away, muted roar trembles through the water, causing your bones and teeth to rattle with frightening force.

Jalen, Roth, Wato, Milo, Adauth, Hume, Grundy and then Valandra (in that order):
[sblock]Suddenly, you seem to hit a solid, smooth ceiling.  It feels like no material that you have ever heard of or even dreamed about; the closest thing you can liken it to is a massive smooth floor.  It fills the tunnel above you and it instantly begins moving downward, pushing you back down the tunnel.  Soon, you bump into some of the others below you and in the span of moments, you are all seemingly trapped on the bottom of this watery tunnel by an invisible wall of super-strong force.  The crush of bodies within this space, combined with your burning desire for air, is nearly maddening...[/sblock]

Kal and Vargo:
[sblock]One moment, you are swimming as hard as you can, keeping your eyes focused on the backside of a swimming white dragon (which seems to have an otherworldly glow down here in this deep muck), and the next moment, the dragon (and those who were near it) are gone.  Completely gone...[/sblock]

Wayne, Ganshinji, Larris, and Airole:
[sblock]You pull yourself along, your fingers straining to find purchase in the slippery, deep muck that lies atop the stones and you think you catch a glimpse of light above.  Suddenly, Airole comes streaking past the lot of you, pulling herself hand over hand through the gloomy, muddy murk far quicker than anyone should be able to; in each of her hands is a plain black rod.[/sblock]

Airole: [sblock]You are certain that you see light above.  It looks like starlight...[/sblock]

OOC: Those just entering the side tunnel (i.e. Adauth and Milo this round, and Jalen, Roth, Wato, Hume, Grundy and Valandra next round) can read the spoiler under the title, "Those swimming into the side passage", here.  Also, everyone, please one more round in regards to tracking drowning, etc...


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 28, 2005)

Wayne struggles on, almost out of breath, swimming frantically for air... or where he hopes is air, wishing he had some scuba gear stored in his belly-button.

((Swim check 14 (1d20) +0 (bonuses) = 14

I think I'm drowning after this round))


----------



## mps42 (Jan 28, 2005)

_ Trouble. I'm... in... trouble. Cant see ANYTHING. don't know where I am or where I'm going and quickly running out of air. all I can do is keep going.
_
Swim = 9 + 2 + 0 = 11

BTW, 3rd round swimming...


----------



## Scotley (Jan 28, 2005)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Larris amazed by Ariole's speed redoubles his efforts and continues to hope against hope that air is just ahead. He is climbing and swiming as best he can. 

Swim Check: (8)+5=13


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Jan 28, 2005)

Swim checks, oh we got swim checks!  We got lots and lots of Swim checks!
Grundy = 22 (+4 STR, 0 swim skill)
Hume = 13 (0 STR, 0 swim skill)
Valandra = 10 (+3 STR, 0 Swim skill)


----------



## Vargo (Jan 28, 2005)

Vargo keeps swimming like crazy.

Swim check: 15+1=16

(2nd round swimming, Con14, so he's got about 5 rounds before he starts making the bugeyes.)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 28, 2005)

Wato hits the wall and realizez that he cant fight it. he turns around and beggins swimming the other way.

ooc: problems with my internet. please roll swim check for me. +3 str


----------



## Komodo (Jan 28, 2005)

Ashy:
[sblock] Fortitude Save: 17

Curse my rotten luck!  Two 1s in a row.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 28, 2005)

_What the hell?_

Adauth pulls a dagger from his wrist sheath and begins to prod the mysterious wall-like thing that has suddenly fallen on top of him, while trying to wriggle out from under it and further towards Ganshinji at the same time.

Swim check: 18, 1 Attack: 19, Damage: 7, Strength check (if needed): 24, and the olbigatory what-the-fracas inspired bardic knowledge roll (for the huge former light [I'm guessing dire anglerfish or something] or the new smothering thing that's trying to drown the lot of us): 26, Spellcraft (in case the smothering thing is a spell of some sort): 12

{OOC:  Why the heck is everybody worrying about the drowning rule already?  I've got a 10 Con and I have another 15 rounds before I need to start making checks.



			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> Remember - spoilers are sacred! No reading unless it is your business!




Heh.  Caught me.  Sorry, I got antsy and started to wonder what Komodo had to send you that was holding up the proceedings.     Well, at least you know I'm not very good at cheating when I do get tempted to read the spoliers.    }


----------



## Vargo (Jan 28, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> {OOC:  Why the heck is everybody worrying about the drowning rule already?  I've got a 10 Con and I have another 15 rounds before I need to start making checks.




OOC: If you exert yourself, you can hold your breath for your CON/2 rounds before you start drowning.  If you don't do anything, you can last for CON rounds.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 28, 2005)

{OOC: Okay, lemme look this up right quick...  The drowning rule in the SRD I'm looking at is 2 rounds/point of Con.  It makes no mention of exertion reducing the duration.

I just checked the Swim skill - I remembered the drowning rule as 1 round/point of Con - and it says what you've got there. (Though, note, swimming is not exerting yourself.  Only things like attacking [standard/full-round actions] count for that.)  Presumably the former rule is for deliberate submersion and the swim skill rule for sudden, unexpected submersion.  This was more the latter than the former, so I suppose it's a round/Con point.  Still, that leaves a number of rounds left for even the weakest-lunged of us.

Something I noticed - the Swim skill seems to be thinking combat-type actions for the exertion clause, but includes full-round actions on the list, which includes swimming half your speed.  Could you instead just do two move actions to swim?  That seems odd for some reason, but you are allowed to take a move action in place of your standard action.

Ashy, if that makes sense, I've been taking two move actions instead of one full-round action every round.  *cough*  And next time I'm drowning I'll look it up right away.    }


----------



## Ashy (Jan 29, 2005)

No one is in fear of drowing just yet...


----------



## Ashy (Jan 29, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Heh.  Caught me.  Sorry, I got antsy and started to wonder what Komodo had to send you that was holding up the proceedings.     Well, at least you know I'm not very good at cheating when I do get tempted to read the spoliers.    }




No prob - *this* time....


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 29, 2005)

OOC: 2 per point of con... Oh, I'm quite alright then.  Its been what, four rounds?  Five?


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 29, 2005)

OOC - Depends on when you got in.  Four rounds for me, I think counting this one.  You fived in right after Adauth, right?  Anyway, as I read it the 2 rounds/point of Con is only if you specifically say you're getting a lungful of air and preparing yourself before diving in.  My impression of the portal was more "oh, wait, we're underwater..."  So we have 1 round/Con because 2 move actions to swim doesn't count as exertion for the purposes of swimming.


----------



## Wyrm99 (Jan 29, 2005)

Milo struggles under the new massive weight and tries to swim into the newly found side passage.

Swim check 15


----------



## Ashy (Jan 29, 2005)

OOC: No one is in fear of drowning yet.  Roth is the closest, and I have not yet begun applying penalties upon him...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jan 29, 2005)

As Ganshinji watches those around him pull themselves quicker he redoubles his efforts.

_Maybe there is something up here that can help those still underwater..._ 

As soon as he is fully on whatever landmass he is on, Ganshinji will take inventory of what is around with the thought of helping those underwater.


----------



## kyloss (Feb 1, 2005)

Air please... thank you

Airole makes her way onwards swim check 17


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 5, 2005)

{OOC: Where is everyone?  I mean, I'm supposed to post 1/day, but we're stuck in a combat round...      Were're all the people who still have a turn's action to post?

Or have all the players posted?  I'm not sure...    }


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

*Jalen looks about, and swims towards the others that look like they know what they're doing.  Roth, always one to follow a crowd, follows.  Inwardly, Jalen is begining to panic.  Roth, on the other hand, is mentally singing nursery rhymes about fish.*

OOC - Jalen swim check 20, Roth 12.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 6, 2005)

OOC: My fault - my dad's in the hospital and work is insane.  More from me soon when I have a bit more time.


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 6, 2005)

OOC - Oh, okay, then.  No problems, I was just starting to wonder if I had missed something.  Hope you and your dad hit an upswing soon.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Feb 18, 2005)

*poof* we all drown and our spirits are ascended to some other plane of existence where we are gods among gods...

"Yeah, but do I level up for that"?

Sorry, just checkin to make sure everything is ok around here...


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm still around, and I have Hatter's e-mail address, so that's two.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm still here. These characters have risen from the dust once already, so presumably they will do it again. Ashy indicated he was going to be out for a bit.


----------



## Vargo (Feb 18, 2005)

*WHOMP*

I'm still here too.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 18, 2005)

still swimming ^^


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 18, 2005)

I know that Ashy's been struggling with some nasty cold and such and hasn't been able to do a whole lot

I'm still here though...


----------



## Ashy (Feb 18, 2005)

OOC: I'll post a move this weekend - I PROMISE!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 19, 2005)

More or less still here, still swimming away from unspecified nasties.


----------



## mps42 (Feb 20, 2005)

Still lurking about...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 21, 2005)

Still around...


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Feb 21, 2005)

Sorry everyone, I didn't mean to be a dick or anything, I just wanted to make sure everything was still going on and that people were still monitoring it.  Now I know and I will wait with baited breath...


----------



## Ashy (Feb 22, 2005)

OOC: Ok - the weekend did not turn out quite like I planned, but as promised, here is the post:

Airole cuts through the water like a fish and leaves a bubbling trail in her wake.  She sees the surface just above her and he pulls hard, her lungs screaming for air.  She reaches out and her fingertips just break the surface of the water.

Suddenly, something inexplicable happens...

The entire world is turned on its ear as the surface of the water bursts into shimmering light like the sun.  Suddently, swimming is not so much of a problem as it seems that some cosmic plug has been pulled on this underwater maze.  Hundreds of gallons of water gush outward of the portal that Airole just activated, sucking her and all of her companions along with her.

Coughing and sputtering, gasping for air, you look up and find yourselves in a dark cave.  Your breath coalesces before your eyes and you feel the sting of bitterly cold winds and instantly begin shivering.  Above your head, you see a large round cave that seems to extend directly upward into infinity.  The edges of the hole in the ceiling still drip with water - already ice-cicles are forming.

It seems that all of your companions are nearby, but you do not see the imp.  However, a large sheet of what appears to be solidified water is off to your right.  The sheet is perfectly rectangular and its oddness holds your attention for a moment or two...

Until...

Someone behind you gasps.  It is Airole and you can see that she has climbed up and over a rock ledge nearby and now stands looking at something which you cannot see right away.  Scaling the ledge, you behold what caught her breath.

Roth ONLY: [sblock]As soon as you realize you are in the cave, again comes the tinny voice like before: [smallcaps]"...looks like a jump...can you confir***static***trying to lock it down!  The signal is stra***static***"[/smallcaps].[/sblock]

Adauth ONLY: [sblock]As soon as you realize you are in the cave, again comes the tinny voice like before: [smallcaps]"...looks like a jump...can you confir***static***trying to lock it down!  The signal is stra***static***"[/smallcaps].[/sblock]

Nebrios ONLY: [sblock]You suffered 32 points of damage from the creature's slams and 1 point of damage from the poke of a dagger.  Also, as soon as the plug was pulled, you saw the creature quickly go ethereal.[/sblock]


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 22, 2005)

*Wato*

As Airole gasps. Wato piches his belly button thinking on his warm clothes a splitt second later he climbs the rock ledge coming over on all 4, raising on his two feets and looks down.
His eyes wide open and with shivery teeth because of the low temperature “wwha-tt c-cou-ld thh-at b-b-b-e?” he says this just out in the freezing air not intended actually to be responded.

He starts going toward the strange building, almost like he was under the effects of a charm, with the hope of a fire and hot soup.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 22, 2005)

Wato's warm clothing appears upon his body, offering him some respite from the cold.  However, now is once warm and dry clothes are wet from the water that was upon his body.  Soon, he knows that he will again be freezing...


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2005)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Larris stumbles over still disoriented from the sudden change and looks at the sight. He realizes that he is freezing and begins to strip off his sodden leather. He thinks of his navel and tries to produce his winter blanket.


----------



## Vargo (Feb 22, 2005)

Vargo (who never conjured his equipment in the first place) pulls himself upright, then shakes himself as dry as he can.  He then pats himself down (once again as best he can) and squeezes as much water out of his hair as he can.  Only then does he twiddle his belly button to summon his equipment.

(Assuming that time continues to pass without major events)

"Does anybody have any fuel?  Some dead wood would be a great help over here!"

Knowing he will still be wet after this treatment, he pulls forth a tindertwig and a flask of lamp oil from his pack, finds a niche to pour the oil on, and lights it - a poor source of heat, but a start.  He then pulls out his winter clothing and his blanket, dries himself with the blanket, then puts on his winter clothing.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 23, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Larris stumbles over still disoriented from the sudden change and looks at the sight. He realizes that he is freezing and begins to strip off his sodden leather. He thinks of his navel and tries to produce his winter blanket.




The moment you think of it, it appears in your hand.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Feb 23, 2005)

Now THIS is just like home, eh? Grundy nods to his companions who are still trying to recover from their plight.  Grundy adjusts his greatsword and looks around at the people surrounding him.

Well, I don't know about you but I think we should make some sort of camp or head out to that small building over there and see who might be available to give us assistance.  Seeing that this cold doesn't affect me, I will be more than happy to head out to do some scouting unless anyone has any objections?

Me go to boss! Valandra growls, glaring at Grundy...


----------



## Ashy (Feb 23, 2005)

Vargo said:
			
		

> Vargo (who never conjured his equipment in the first place) pulls himself upright, then shakes himself as dry as he can.  He then pats himself down (once again as best he can) and squeezes as much water out of his hair as he can.  Only then does he twiddle his belly button to summon his equipment.
> 
> (Assuming that time continues to pass without major events)
> 
> ...




Soon, the combination of your meager fire and your systematic drying process has you nearly dry and far warmer than you were before...your stomach rumbles loudly.


----------



## Vargo (Feb 23, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Soon, the combination of your meager fire and your systematic drying process has you nearly dry and far warmer than you were before...your stomach rumbles loudly.




Vargo can be heard mumbling "Right, the next time I die, I'll pack some food with me."  He then slaps his forehead.


----------



## Komodo (Feb 23, 2005)

The rectangle of water collapses and Nebiros appears on the ground beside it.  "Well, what happened?" asks the imp.  He wraps his wings around his tiny torso, hunches his shoulders, and begins to shiver.  "Hells, it's _cold_."  Nebiros hobbles over to the fire and sighs in relief.

At Airole's gasp he spreads his wings and flutters to the edge.  His eyes open widely at the sight of the city and he murmurs, "Huh...Get back here, boy!"  He zips over to Wato and grabs him by the shoulder.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 23, 2005)

"Well heck..."  Wayne says to himsefl, shivering.  "s'about the only thing around here."   He mutters to himself and heads toward the strange building hoping for the chance to get warm.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 23, 2005)

Komodo said:
			
		

> At Airole's gasp he spreads his wings and flutters to the edge.  His eyes open widely at the sight of the city and he murmurs, "Huh...Get back here, boy!"  He zips over to Wato and grabs him by the shoulder.




At Nebiros touch on his shoulder, lost in thought about a soup and fire, he grab the Imp's hand and quite agressive and anoyed takes it of his shoulder. "n-n-nee-d-d to w-w-arm up!" he continues walking shaking and swearing as he goes "w-w-hat a f***ing a-a-affff t-ter dead-d-d day!" he tries to calm down the shivering making it to say "Nebrios cant you fly over there and take a look?"


----------



## mps42 (Feb 23, 2005)

I can only hope that whatever is in that building is friendly...

 Kal gets up and begins cautiously making his way towards the building in the distance.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2005)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Larris dresses in his heavier armor and a cloak. He seems positively distraught at the condition of his fine suit of leather armor and does his best to dry it over the meager fire. Looking at his bedraggled compainions he takes out 2 extra winter blankets and offers them to any who wants one. He takes out some rations and offers them around adding the wrappings to the fire. Once he gets himself sorted out he looks at those still sharing the fire. "Shall we join the others in exploring the strange building?"


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 23, 2005)

"I'll take one of those," says Adauth, walking over to Larris and taking one of the proffered blankets.  He wills away the suddenly-inappropriate swimming gear and huddles before the makeshift fire to think for a moment.  He begins to be irritated.

Calling out to the people straggling toward the shrine in the distance, Adauth says, "hold on there, people.  I need a few minutes to clear my mind and retrieve my spells.  After that I can try a little magical scrying of the shrine before we start wandering into another trap.  And after _that_, I suggest we have a talk about our respective talents and take a small team of those trained in stealth and reconaissance to investigate.  In any case, we should be acting as a group."

_Especially given those things that are chasing us...._

Adauth sneezes loudly, and wipes his nose with the back of his hand afterward.

Ashy: [sblock] Regardless of how they respond, Adauth will take 15 minutes to regain his spell slots for the day.  Once he's done that, he'll get close enough - stealthy-like - to use _clairaudience/clairvoyance_, once for an overhead perspective of the area and once to try to get a look inside the main area of the shrine itself.[/sblock]


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 23, 2005)

*Wato*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Looking at his bedraggled compainions he takes out 2 extra winter blankets and offers them to any who wants one.




Wato follows his stepps back to Larris taking on of the blanckets. "T-t-than-n-nks... man"
 he piches the bellybuttom making his clothes disapear leaving just the boots and the winterblancket. 



			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> "Calling out to the people straggling toward the shrine in the distance, Adauth says, "hold on there, people.  I need a few minutes to clear my mind and retrieve my spells.  After that I can try a little magical scrying of the shrine before we start wandering into another trap.





"Ok ok I'm not going to disturb anything more today" "I will walk up to the wall and use my ears to maybe hear something and wait for you"
Wato Listening outside the shrine =28


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2005)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Passing over the blanket, Larris nods to Adauth, glad to hear the voice of reason in this time of post-mortum maddness. He hands the second blanket to Wato and says "you're welcome." He looks about for anything else that might be a good fuel for the fire.


----------



## Komodo (Feb 23, 2005)

Nebiros rolls his eyes and growls in exasperation.  He hovers several feet above eye level and says, "Everybody, get back here.  We're gonna let wizard-boy check the place out first.  If that doesn't work, I'll take a look.  Just stay still for a minute."


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 24, 2005)

Still shivering, Wayne tries thinking of a towel, dry clothes and a jacket of some kind from his closet then tries to pull them out of his naval.


----------



## kyloss (Feb 24, 2005)

Airole brings up a spare shirt from her navela nd begins to use it to dry off as well as possible. "Well My leathers are soaked this is just great, I guess I have no choice, and I dont see any greys about so it should be safe enogh," to more herself than anyone else. After getting as dry as possible and pulling her hair into a pony tail she imagines her Red Morvalion plate and helmet, along with her sword. when she has gotten a bit more comfortable in this unusual environment she the aproaches near the meager fire after storing her wet things(and hoping that they will dry where ever they go) raise the face plate and smiles at those near the fire. She then leans against a ridge and begins to meditate. (thought bubble).oO(_why are we bothering to waste time scouting the place, its not like we have anywhere else to go_)


----------



## Vargo (Feb 24, 2005)

Now somewhat more settled, Vargo thanks Larris for the food, and begins the rite of binding.  Knowing the unsettling effect his rites have on those who worship the divine rather than imprison it, he moves behind an outcropping and begins his rites.

[sblock]Spells memorized:

0: Create water, Create water, Detect magic, Detect Magic, Cure minor wounds
1: Detect Secret Doors (D), Resurgence, Bless, Cure light wounds, Protection from Evil
2: Detect Thoughts (D), Align weapon, Summon Monster II, Bull's Strength
3: Clairaudience/Clairvoyance (D), Chain of Eyes, Create food and water[/sblock]


----------



## Ashy (Feb 24, 2005)

Still somewhat disoriented from their utterly strange day, many of the companions huddle around the meager fire, shivering in their various stages of wetness.  Larris looks around for something to burn, but finds nothing but bare rock and ice.  Wayne fails in his attempt to conjure items from his home from his umbilical, but those that attempt and return or summon items which they had upon their person at the time of their deaths manage to do so without difficulity...

As Vargo and Adauth meditate/concentrate and regain their store of spells for the day, several members of the party, namely Kal, Wato, and Grundy (as well as his creature companions) wander off out of the cave of the mouth and vanish into the snow.

They soon find the going far more difficult than they had imagined, wading through several feet of snow drifts which all lie over well worn mountain boulders and rocks.  Eventually, however, they arrive at the bottom of the short, but steep slope and see the structure before them.  They soon trudge through the knee-deep snow and arrive at the structure, nearly frozen: ears, noses, and the tips of extremities quickly turning blue.  Wato places an ear up to the side of the structure - it feels like ice.

Wato: [sblock]You first hear a deep, steady thrumming sound that does not disipate.  However, after listening for a few moments, you can make out, over the chattering of your teeth, two irregular sounds.  What seems to be the striking of metal upon metal, or perhaps another hard surface can be discerned - it sounds like an organic sound - a non-automated sound for certain.[/sblock]

Adauth: [sblock]Overhead perspective: You see the structure, which sits roughly in the center of a deep chasm.  All around it is a flat, featureless field of snow which ceases sharply into well-rounded walls of stone and ice.  Beyond the chasm walls, you see more ridges of rock, punctuated by more dark chasm holes rimmed with snow.
Interior perspective:  Within, the structure seems oddly alien with strange panels and devices the likes of which you have never seen.  Lights shine wanly in places here and there and you see the signs of slight habitation.  The interior of the structure is dominated by a central clear tube that is lined with cables, ropes and pulleys but that also contains twin spiral staircases that seem made of glass.  Circular walkways ring this central tube and hallways erupt from this central walkway into various other parts of the structure.  Down the chasm, you see what appears to be the far off flicker of torchlight and hear what sounds like a couple of someones banging on something.  Occasionally, you will hear a muffled voice like a curse or a muttured oath.  Also, a deep, thrumming sound seems omnipresent within the structure.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2005)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Larris nods and smiles at Vargo's thanks. He is content to wait by the fire wrapped in cloak and winter blanket until the scouts return.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 25, 2005)

“Hey! Guys strange sound from in there” “like striking of metal upon metal” “there msut be someone making that sound” Wato looks back to Adauth  _hope this guy is ready for his srying thing 
_ "Let's wait for Adauth" he says.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 25, 2005)

*Roth waits until his brain has warmed slightly by the fire, calling for his clothes and weapons while he warms his chilled flesh.  Once his thoughts have been restored to moving slightly faster than molasses, he ventures a thought or ten.*

"I heard something in my head, alarms and ringing and other things.  I think someone knows we're here and I don't think they like it.  I wouldn't like it if someone came to my place uninvited, but I don't thing they're very nice because they haven't even given us any tea, and my mother always said you're supposed to offer travelers something to eat when the come in.  But I don't think they expected us, and that's bad.  Hey, where did those others go?"

*Jalen calls her clothes back to her, and also a curiously engraved iron pot.  Placing it above the fire on a tripod, she murmurs a blessing, and (hopefully) the pot filled with a delicious-smelling stew.*

"At least we can get a bit of food while waiting for the others," she says softly.

OOC - Casting _Estana's stew_ (BoED).


----------



## Ashy (Feb 25, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> “Hey! Guys strange sound from in there” “like striking of metal upon metal” “there msut be someone making that sound” Wato looks back to Adauth  _hope this guy is ready for his srying thing
> _ "Let's wait for Adauth" he says.




OOC: Wato is a good ways away from the group in the cave at this moment - there is no chance that he could yell (even at his loudest) and have them hear him.  Remember that we are split into two groups at this point - the "scout group" who walked out to the structure and the "base group", who are about to be enjoying hot stew...


----------



## Ashy (Feb 25, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Roth waits until his brain has warmed slightly by the fire, calling for his clothes and weapons while he warms his chilled flesh.  Once his thoughts have been restored to moving slightly faster than molasses, he ventures a thought or ten.*
> 
> "I heard something in my head, alarms and ringing and other things.  I think someone knows we're here and I don't think they like it.  I wouldn't like it if someone came to my place uninvited, but I don't thing they're very nice because they haven't even given us any tea, and my mother always said you're supposed to offer travelers something to eat when the come in.  But I don't think they expected us, and that's bad.  Hey, where did those others go?"
> 
> ...




The smell of hot, thick stew quickly fills the cave drawing audible grumbles from several stomachs.  The stew is rich, thick and brown and is brimming with large hunks of tender beef, buttery potates, perfectly cooked peas, delectable carrots, etc...

Jalen: [sblock]The glowing green "threads" are still here, connecting you to all of the other characters (and them to one another as well), but they are a bit harder to see here.[/sblock]

Roth: [sblock]The alarms are gone, replaced now with static.  Occasionally, the static is interrupted with bits of words or phrases, but they are generally unintelligable.[/sblock]


----------



## Ashy (Feb 25, 2005)

Adauth: [sblock]The alarms in your head are gone, replaced now with static.  Occasionally, the static is interrupted with bits of words or phrases, but they are generally unintelligable.[/sblock]


----------



## Ashy (Feb 25, 2005)

Milo: [sblock]The glowing green "threads" are still here, connecting you to all of the other characters (and them to one another as well), but they are a bit harder to see here.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2005)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Larris will greatfully accept some stew. "Much better than the rations I had tucked away." He grins and adds, "He who dies with the best food wins."


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 25, 2005)

"Heh.  And this would be the _other_ reason not to go galivanting around out there before having a look around."

To Roth - "Thanks for that incredibly insightful analysis.  I'm pretty sure they didn't expect us too, and I don't know if they know where to look for us either..."

Adauth helps himself to some stew and eats it quickly before standing up, now dry, and calling his armor and weapons back to himself.  He makes a few passes in the air with his hands to warm up, and then casts his spell, studying the image for several minutes before doing it again to get a look at the inside of the shrine.  Opening his eyes, Adauth describes the area to those gathered around the campfire.

"I think I can get us in there, though I'm not entirely sure what the mechanism is for.  I haven't seen the like since I visited the Great Foundry of the Imperium."  {OOC - But I'm willing to try to figure it out - a 32 bardic knowledge should get me something.}

"Now, next order of business.  How experienced are the lot of you.  We'll have to manage this carefully, since it looks like some of you are new to this sort of thing.  I'm a fairly old hand myself, a soldier for many years and a wandering troublemaker for many after that.  I can also speak for Ganshinji - she earned her name of Quickaxe.  How many of you feel comfortable taking point, and how many will need protection.  Be honest, please..."

{OOC: Ashy, is it okay to just have them read my spoilered description in this post?}


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Feb 26, 2005)

You all can argue all you want about who will take the point and who will defend whom... I am going to go around and scout out the area a little more, make sure that there aren't any nasty surprises in store for us... 

Grundy pulls out his sword and slashes it around a bit, a trail of ice following its motion.

As for my protection, I have Is Kyssa... I have Valandra and I have Hume... I think I can do just fine at the point...

Grundy nods to them all and starts to make his trip around the house, this time to make sure that there aren't any traps or whatnot...

Grundy (spot) 18 + 3 for spot skill = 21
(search) 8 + 10 for search skill = 18


----------



## mps42 (Feb 26, 2005)

This certainly is a strange building. Or whatever it is. But i'll bet the inside is probably warmer than the outside.

 Kal will walk slowly around the sturucture or whatever it may bee looking for a way in.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 26, 2005)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Larris answers Adauth's question honestly but a certain tightness in his tone suggests he is offended, "I come from a long line of soldiers. I'm a fair hand with a sword and I've been in more battles than I can count. I've seen some strange things today and from the magic and such I've seen I figure I'm not up to the power of some of you. The things we are facing are new to me. But I avoided the waterbeast, was the first one dry and first to come up with something to eat, so I figure I don't need too much baby sitting."  Finally he grins appearently letting go of what ever anger he felt, "but I've been a soldier long enough not to volunteer either."
OOC: 6th level.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 26, 2005)

Before Grundy goes out Ganshinji says: "Well that was interesting.  It might be wise to scout around a bit while Aduath attempts his scrying.  I'll come with you, ummm Grundy is it?  We should travel in groups until we get a more definate impression of what is going on."

DM-[sblock] Survival: 32
Spot: 24
Move Silently: 32
Hide: 23[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 26, 2005)

Wayne sits there eating a small portion of the stew and listening to the conversation.  To the observant who understand human emotions, it is obvious there is a great deal of thinking and concern going on behind his visage... it seems he's about to make a startling revelation.


----------



## kyloss (Feb 27, 2005)

Well I'm descent with a sword but by no means a master but have managed to pick up enough tricks to survive despite a few encounters with unmen and such I was mostly recently in the Sirens lands working as a mercenary, before that blasted line. As I am sure you can tell by my skin I am one of the bloodmarked though I am of no great power, in fact near as I have been able to tell I may have no real power at all save for this shall we say unusual complexion.

(8th level channeler warrior, basicaly a diffrent take on psychic warrior)


----------



## Komodo (Feb 28, 2005)

Nebiros' expression remains that of one who is thoroughly unimpressed as his "party members" list off their talents.  He leans his back against a rock in close proximity to the fire and fiddles with an amulet around his thin neck.  When there is a period of what he perceives to be enough silence, he speaks up.  "I, for one, can handle myself, which is more," hisses the imp, "than I can say for most of the rest of you.  But that's an issue for later discussion."  

Nebiros wings flap twice, lifting the small demon into the air.  He weaves to each side for a moment before hovering in one place, his black wings beating lazily.  "I don't usually reveal my secrets, but I'm stuck with you for now, and I don't want to hear any stupid questions later on.   I have ways of getting the things I want, and not all of them involve pumping you full of poison and waiting for you to die," he says with a flick of his barbed tail, "or slitting your throat while you sleep."  He returns to the snowy ground.  "Sages call me a 'fiend of possession', and since that has a nice ring to it, it's okay by me.  I'm the one the preacher warned you about when you were little, the devil who made them do it, and the guy who makes exorcists work for their money," he says with a sharp-toothed grin.  "Let's just say that I'm very persuasive."


----------



## Ashy (Mar 1, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> "Heh.  And this would be the _other_ reason not to go galivanting around out there before having a look around."
> 
> To Roth - "Thanks for that incredibly insightful analysis.  I'm pretty sure they didn't expect us too, and I don't know if they know where to look for us either..."
> 
> ...




OOC: Everyone, you are free to read the spoiler under Adauth's name in the above link.

Kel, what mechanism is Adauth trying to figure out with the Bardic check?


----------



## Ashy (Mar 1, 2005)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> You all can argue all you want about who will take the point and who will defend whom... I am going to go around and scout out the area a little more, make sure that there aren't any nasty surprises in store for us...
> 
> Grundy pulls out his sword and slashes it around a bit, a trail of ice following its motion.
> 
> ...




Grundy completes his trip around the structure and while he notices four closed apatures which appear to be sealed entrances, he finds nothing which seems to bode ill or seem out of place...

OOC: Please bear in mind, Leif, that you are not privy to the discussion that is ongoing in the cave - you are quite a ways away from those characters...You are at the structure with Kal and Wato, but that is it.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 1, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> This certainly is a strange building. Or whatever it is. But i'll bet the inside is probably warmer than the outside.
> 
> Kal will walk slowly around the sturucture or whatever it may bee looking for a way in.




You soon find four semi-circular apatures which appear to be some sort of entryway.  Each of which is sealed. however...


----------



## Ashy (Mar 1, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> Before Grundy goes out Ganshinji says: "Well that was interesting.  It might be wise to scout around a bit while Aduath attempts his scrying.  I'll come with you, ummm Grundy is it?  We should travel in groups until we get a more definate impression of what is going on."
> 
> DM-[sblock] Survival: 32
> Spot: 24
> ...




OOC: Hatter, I am a little confused.  Grundy is several hundred feet away from you and the others in the cave.  Do you want to travel down to the structure as well???


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Mar 1, 2005)

Grundy will make the long trek back to the group and report his findings.

OOC: Sorry, I thought someone had caught me before I went down to explore, thus my response... Won't happen again...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry, my intent was to go with Grundy, but since you have said that he has already left, then I'll travel down to the structure.


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 1, 2005)

_Hrm.  Lots of easily ruffled feathers here._

"Please, I mean no disrespect.  I am simply trying to get a feel for the situation.  As the Master says, to be prepared is be always free to act.  If we rush headlong into a situation where we could so easily find ourselves out of our league, disaster awaits.  I would prefer not to face the imminent conflicts as an unruly mob when we could be working together to escape our pursuers.  Now, I have a great deal of experience both as a soldier and as a leader of small companies, and I would like to think we can all appreciate the value of a good plan.  We should have some kind of leader in mind before we fragment - as we have here - and all go looking for trouble.  I'm willing to take up that role, unless there is someone here better qualified, but to do that I need to know who I'll be leading and as much as possible about what is going on."

"Unless another candidate steps forward, I believe I would be the best choice for a, shall we say, coordinator of efforts.  I have no desire to impose my will on you - far from it - but a rather strong desire not to go back to whatever nightmare we were receently plucked from.  To ensure that that does not happen, we need to take swift and decisive action, yes, but also action guided by one purpose and one plan. "

"I was a soldier for many years and an officer and field commander for many more before I fell in with the adventuring crowd.  Since then, I've had the distinction of leading more than a dozen expeditions into terrain as dangerous and forbidding as this mysterious frozen wasteland.  Indeed, command has become second-nature for me, and I know intimately the value of the right advice at the right time.  I have even been privelaged to take up the arcane arts, as you've seen, and I am familiar with the vagaries of personality and ability that keep adventurers, wanderers, and old hands at the game of combat such as you appear to be from acting with one purpose.  If you'll cooperate, I guarantee our chances of survival and escape will increase dramatically than if we simply wander over to mysterious buildings to poke them and see what they do. "

{OOC - Adauth is looking to be recognized as overly-large-party leader here.  From an objective standpoint, I don't think there's any doubt that he's the best qualified, since he has everything you'd want in a leader (that's the way I made him).  He has solid wisdom and intelligence scores (13 and 14), the highest non-imp charisma (18), bardic knowledge and divinations for reconnaissance and planning, marshal's auras and bardic music to represent the appropriately-given orders, all of the interaction skills he needs (Bluff, Intimidate, Sense Motive, etc.), and a spell selection geared to group tactics and battlefield control.  Adauth is also tied for second-highest level character present, behind the imp, who doesn't strike me as the leaderly sort.  Not trying to force anyone's decision, but there you have it.}

{For reference only, I rolled a Perform (oratory) check for the little speech and a Diplomacy check to soothe any bruised egos.  The results were 31 and 26, respectively.}

Ashy - [sblock]The proper abbreviation of my handle is Kell.       I'm making the bardic knowledge check to see if I recognize such structures as this shrine from my research and travel, now that I've gotten a good look inside and out.  Given Adauth's background, this most likely would come from the adventurer rumor mill - Adauth is something of a freelance commander for the leadership-impaired, so he's well in tune with goings-on of the adventuring sort.  I know I'm out of my usual haunts here, but I figured a check result good enough to get know that's "extremely obscure, known by very few, possibly forgotten by most who once knew it, possibly known only by those who don’t understand the significance of the knowledge" will dredge up _something_ to work with.

Just don't give me the usual "you heard in a song a while back" result, please.      Ugh, I hate those.      I see Adauth's bardic knowledge as representing a careful attention to detail and extensive travel and research, especially since he's not a musician of any kind.

I'm putting this into a spoiler block because I don't want anyone to get the impression I'm trying to force you to adjudicate bardic knowledge in a certain way.  I've just been burned one too many times by DMs who make BK into a completely useless ability.   :\ [/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Mar 1, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> You soon find four semi-circular apatures which appear to be some sort of entryway.  Each of which is sealed. however...




 Can I tell if the apatures would swing in or out?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2005)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Larris recognizes in Aduath a voice of command, having served many commanders in many places. "I'm willing to follow your lead as long as you seem to have our best interests in mind. My best interests are staying 'alive' and returning to something like a familiar place. Other than that damned line of course." He bows from the waist to Aduath, and assumes a stance of 'attention'. "What are your order sir?"


----------



## Ashy (Mar 1, 2005)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> Grundy will make the long trek back to the group and report his findings.
> 
> OOC: Sorry, I thought someone had caught me before I went down to explore, thus my response... Won't happen again...




Unfazed by the cold, Grundy and his cohorts turn and begin the long trek back to the cave... 

Kal and Wato, you both notice that Grundy, accompanied by his white dragon and winter fox, are departing the area.

OOC: No prob!


----------



## Ashy (Mar 1, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> Sorry, my intent was to go with Grundy, but since you have said that he has already left, then I'll travel down to the structure.




Ganshinji departs the cave, heading towards the structure.  About mid-way down the freezing snow slope, you pass Grundy, who is apparently returning to the cave...


----------



## kyloss (Mar 1, 2005)

"As far as a leader goes I have no problem with the best one fore the job taking the position, however I Also feel that the the best one for the job varies by situation, The best leader for combat and tactics may not be the best when stealth is required or when arcane matters are of primary concern. As for my experience when the leutenant said left and the sargent said right I tended to side with the sargent. " 

Taking a sip of soup," Now that being said I have no problems with orders as long as it is established before hand that it is by mutual consent- I'm sorry but I have no plans to act as decoy or target practice for anyone. Or to put it more simply, I ain't dyin' here. If you can see to that then hey go for it. But If we come across any ergsheighlin(sp) leave them to me or with awansheighlin(sp) follow my lead."


----------



## Ashy (Mar 2, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Can I tell if the apatures would swing in or out?




You cannot tell how they open at all.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 2, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> _Hrm.  Lots of easily ruffled feathers here._
> 
> "Please, I mean no disrespect.  I am simply trying to get a feel for the situation.  As the Master says, to be prepared is be always free to act.  If we rush headlong into a situation where we could so easily find ourselves out of our league, disaster awaits.  I would prefer not to face the imminent conflicts as an unruly mob when we could be working together to escape our pursuers.  Now, I have a great deal of experience both as a soldier and as a leader of small companies, and I would like to think we can all appreciate the value of a good plan.  We should have some kind of leader in mind before we fragment - as we have here - and all go looking for trouble.  I'm willing to take up that role, unless there is someone here better qualified, but to do that I need to know who I'll be leading and as much as possible about what is going on."
> 
> ...




Kell: [sblock]Despite your best efforts and the most thorough searches of your memory, you cannot recall any references that might lead you to an idea of what this structure might be...[/sblock]


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Mar 2, 2005)

You all can squabble over leadershipa ll you want.  I can spill out the list of my leadership skills and negotiation tactics.  I was the voice of a Governor... When that Governer left, I became the Governor myself... I helped start a civil war... I killed off the son of a dragon goddess... And I am not demanding we have a leader.  Survival is the key first, not to show each other who has the biggest member in their pants, so to speak. 

Grundy pets Hume, who whines at him for recalling some of the past.

Onto matters at hand, I see no way to get into the structure, nor are their any doors that I can see.  I might suggest that someone fly over and see what they can find out over the top, but Valandra is a bit shaken from this last little bit of business.  If not having a leader prevents us from even finding shelter, then so be it... I will go stand off and not have any say in the matter.  All I care about is surviving and trying to find my way back home to see my sister and my nephew again...

With that, Grundy walks over to where he can keep an eye on the outpost, Hume whining at his feet and Valandra curling around his feet and falling into a quick nap.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 2, 2005)

*Wato Q'Tar*

Wato that is tired of being cold turn his back to the structure when the others informs that the doors are going to be tricky to open.
“I getting back to the cave to inform what we have found” “maybe we got a skilled lock picker or door smasher with us” “the winged guy may help too”
Wato makes his way back to the cave where he reaches the leader discussion, after hearing the others Wato raises his voice from outside the fire circle “My weapons are yours” “I have fight many battles and i know to recognize a leader”  “what i can't see... yet ... is your skills to lead in combat... that part is still to be proved” he looks at the others looks over to the structure and says “the building thing has some kind of doors” “but we cant figure it out how to make them open” “flying over may help too” he looks at Nebiro that still are some fets above the ground flapping his wings lazily ”there are some strange metal sound from inside too” “like somebody striking metal on metal” "we should really get over there and check it out" he crunches down besides the fire warming his hands “are there any more stew left? I'm so hungry....”


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 2, 2005)

With a bemused look on his face Adauth says, "Well, as I have no reason to see you dead and every reason to hope you can help us get out of here, I don't think it's reasonable to assume that I'm tagging you for fang-fodder."

Adauth will give an abbreviated version of his little speech to the stragglers as they come back to the camp, and wait for a few more responses before telling everyone his proposed plan.


----------



## kyloss (Mar 2, 2005)

"I only say so because I have traveled with kings and peasents, High clerics, and thieves, Archmages and simple scribes, and It has been my experience that in situations like this leaders dont matter as much as one may think, we did our best work when we all pulled together not when we all did what we were told. When we were working together there were times it would seem there was not an awansheighlin that could stand against us." 

"But if you have a plan- well spit it out man, lets here it you dont have to be a leader to have a plan at all, let alone a good plan, so lets here."


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Mar 2, 2005)

I say we fly over and figure out what it looks like overhead, or have all of us touch the building at the same time... Maybe even both... Individuals may not help out in the situation but a team just might... You all decide what you want to do, I am going to keep an eye out for predators and anything else that might take advantage of us.  The cold doesn't bother me at all...


----------



## Vargo (Mar 2, 2005)

*Vargo, Human Cleric*

"I've prepared some scouting spells.  I can cast Clairvoyance/Claraudience, find secret doors, and detect the thought of concious beings.  Also, I've got a spell that lets me watch through somebody else's eyes, and transfer my vision to any individual they touch."

"Also, since I'm probably not as powerful as the other casters here, I should probably handle the food arrangements for us in the future - I can create food for fifteen of us at a go."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 2, 2005)

Vargo said:
			
		

> "I've prepared some scouting spells.  I can cast Clairvoyance/Claraudience, find secret doors, and detect the thought of concious beings.




Wato stops rubbing his hands "can't you take a look at the building?"... "come let me go with you" does Wato say in a frindly tone.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 3, 2005)

Wayne follows along, watches and generally stumbles along after eveyone up to this point.  He's not sure what the heck is going on and thinks this whole thing is a giant nightmare... but he's starting to worry that it might all be true and is looking a bit green.  "Just what in the heck is going on around here?"  He blurts out in exasperation, trying to think of what he ate for dinner last night and if it didn't sit well with him as he fell asleep watching late night episodes of the "Twilight Zone" or something.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 3, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Just what in the heck is going on around here?"




Wato looks at Wayne as they walks towards the building "well... we are lost, we don't know where we should go" "or what to do" "this falling trough portals are quite a ride!" he yaws at Wayne "do not worry the more intellectual ones in this group are sure finding out the motive to be here and the way we should go" "there always are one wiseguy or another....." he stops to pinch his belly button making Gränos and Rolat visible "I'm always being more the bully type" he swings his maces with grace. making it clear for Wayne that those maces had more than one life on its consciousness.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 3, 2005)

Wayne gulps and wonders what he ever did to deserve all of this and wishes for the umpteenth time that he'd wake up from this miserable nightmare.


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 3, 2005)

"Vargo, I think you should keep your spells in reserve for now.  I've already scried the building, and I don't know how much good another random attempt will be.  Grundakar, if you think you can handle outrider duties, that would be ideal."

"We should move out now, as a group.  I'm not sure how to get into that building yet, but I do know that we're well away from anywhere any of us have ever been."  This last is said with a pointed look at Airole.  "I don't think we shoul be paying attention to any old grudges or enemies, as I suspect we're well out of their reach.  I don't even know what an 'awansheighlin' is, and I've never seen anyone dressed like Wayne over there is before, so I'm willing to bet that we're dealing with an unknown factor or seventy."

OOC - When you don't get _anything_ out of a DC 32 bardic knowledge roll, you at least know you're not anywhere that has anything remotely to do with anywhere you've ever been before in any way, shape, or form.

Adauth concentrates for a moment and calls up his armor and fullblade.  "Well, let's get going.  I want a closer look before we do anything else."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 3, 2005)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Larris adjusts his armor making sure the straps are tight and that his weapons are loose in the scabbard. _I hope the walk warms me up. Damn its cold here. _


----------



## mps42 (Mar 3, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> You cannot tell how they open at all.




_ I can thell that this is hte way in... or out... but I can't figure out how to make it open. There's no visible hinges or locks or anything._

 I very cautiously reach out to touch the aperature. If nothing immediately happens, I will begin felling around the edges for a catch of some kind.


----------



## kyloss (Mar 3, 2005)

"I'm all for moving out, but just because you dont know where we are doesnt mean that someone here might not know. Now I find it hard to believe that you have never heard of the Awansheighlin, The blood marked that have fallen to the corruption of Azeri's Blood, Such as the Gorgon, or the White witch. Next you'll be telling me you've never heard of the bloodmarked either. "


----------



## Ashy (Mar 4, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> OOC - When you don't get _anything_ out of a DC 32 bardic knowledge roll, you at least know you're not anywhere that has anything remotely to do with anywhere you've ever been before in any way, shape, or form.




OOC: Precisely.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 4, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> _ I can thell that this is hte way in... or out... but I can't figure out how to make it open. There's no visible hinges or locks or anything._
> 
> I very cautiously reach out to touch the aperature. If nothing immediately happens, I will begin felling around the edges for a catch of some kind.




As soon as you hand comes within six inches of the apature, it irises open silently.  You now stand before an open doorway.

mps42 *ONLY*: [sblock]Listen check please.[/sblock]


----------



## Ashy (Mar 4, 2005)

The rest of the group exits the cave and ventures out into the freezing cold.  It seems to be getting dark here, wherever you are, and it is getting much, much colder.  Your breath condenses before your eyes and none of you (not even Grundy) can repress your shudders.  Only the white dragon seems undisturbed by the weather.

As you near the structure, you can plainly see Kal standing before one of the apatures, which is now an open doorway.  A wan, weak light issues forth from the portal, vainly pushing back the gathering darkness...


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 4, 2005)

Noticing the change, Adauth keeps an eye on anyone he thinks would be willing to listen and makes sure that they keep alert and keep their weapons readied, exhorting them in terse phrases to avoid staring at the snow too intensely or to hold their sword in a higher stance.

OOC - Adauth activates his minor and major marshal's auras, granting a +4 bonus to Initiative and Dex-based skills and a +1 bonus on melee attack rolls to anyone who indicated their willingness to listen to his suggestions without taking offense at the brief commands.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Mar 4, 2005)

As Grundy passes him, Ganshinji asks:  "Why are you turning back?"


OOC-sorry for the late replies,midterm week hit hard.


----------



## mps42 (Mar 7, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> As soon as you hand comes within six inches of the apature, it irises open silently.  You now stand before an open doorway.




Ashy [sblock] Listen: Roll=10+ skill 2 + wisdom 1 = 13 [/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 7, 2005)

*Adauth Mirorwyn, Bard 8/Marshal 3*

Ashy, what's the time delay here?  I guess whichever character belongs to mps42 will have a few minutes to get into trouble before we arrive?


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 7, 2005)

*Wato*

Wato reaches the building and starts flanking the building approaching Kalador Pald (mp42) position.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 7, 2005)

*Vargo, Human Cleric*

Vargo approaches the building with the rest of the group.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 7, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Noticing the change, Adauth keeps an eye on anyone he thinks would be willing to listen and makes sure that they keep alert and keep their weapons readied, exhorting them in terse phrases to avoid staring at the snow too intensely or to hold their sword in a higher stance.
> 
> OOC - Adauth activates his minor and major marshal's auras, granting a +4 bonus to Initiative and Dex-based skills and a +1 bonus on melee attack rolls to anyone who indicated their willingness to listen to his suggestions without taking offense at the brief commands.




Everyone that follows Adauth's direction begins to feel quicker and lighter on their feet - their weapons lighter and keener...


----------



## Ashy (Mar 7, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Ashy [sblock] Listen: Roll=10+ skill 2 + wisdom 1 = 13 [/sblock]




Kal: [sblock]The banging from below has stopped and now you hear what sounds like frantic screaming and yelling...[/sblock]


----------



## Ashy (Mar 7, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Ashy, what's the time delay here?  I guess whichever character belongs to mps42 will have a few minutes to get into trouble before we arrive?





OOC: Correct - those characters with Adauth are not quite to the structure yet; you can all see, however, Kal, standing in what is now an open doorway to the structure...

mps42, reply asap if you want to have an action before the others arrive....


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2005)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Larris approaches with the others taking his orders from Adauth, his sword and shield at the ready.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 8, 2005)

The rest of the group arrives at the structure, and they see Kel standind before an open doorway.  Pale wan light spills out onto the snow before the doorway.  A light, but steady, snow begins to fall and the last strains of what you believe to be daylight finally ebb away.  A thick blanket of darkness descends quickly and tiny pinpricks of light - stars, but stars unlike any among you have ever seen - glimmer in the far-away blackness...

It is terribly cold and many of you feel your hands, feet, ears and other extremities going numb.

OOC: You are all together again.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 8, 2005)

"I think I saw this building in "Barbarella" last week."  Wayne says, looking at the building before the group.


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 8, 2005)

"All right then."  Concentrating for a while, Adauth casts several spells before preparing to enter what he feels to be a dangerous situation.  He looks back up after a minute and there is a new and reassuring confidence in his eyes.  Raising a hand and uttering another incantation fills the immediate vicinity with a pearlescent and faintly greenish light.

Walking forward, Adauth almost physically thrusts Kalador aside.  _Hmm...  A holy symbol of Pelor, but he's heavily armed.  Perhaps a paladin?  Typical to stand there gawking and making our presence known, anyway._  Peering surreptitiously into the gloom, Adauth tries to spot any particularly impressive magical auras, and listens for any clues he might hear.

After glancing to the side in a moment of indecision, Adauth turns and motions Nebiros forward.  "Go in there and check things out before we head in.  I doubt it's trapped, but these doors seem to be pressure-sensitive.  Pay particular attention to the stairwell and to whatever's going on below.  Those seem the most likely avenues of attack."

Nebiros - _Inspire confidence_ for either Search or Spot, for a +8 bonus.

Ashy - [sblock] I'm casting _detect magic_, _heroism_, and _light_.  While I do this, I'm trying to keep from being seen by whoever's in there.  Some skill checks: Spot 13 / Listen 19 / Spellcraft 28 / Perform (oratory) 27 / Knowledge (history) 29 / Bardic Knowledge 26 / Hide 25.

Just use whatever's appropriate.  Oh, incidentally, the marshal's auras are Ex abilities. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2005)

*Larris Human Fighter*

_Okay, I understand this wizard's desire to be cautious, but we're freezing our butts off out here._


----------



## mps42 (Mar 8, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> "All right then."  Concentrating for a while, Adauth casts several spells before preparing to enter what he feels to be a dangerous situation.  He looks back up after a minute and there is a new and reassuring confidence in his eyes.  Raising a hand and uttering another incantation fills the immediate vicinity with a pearlescent and faintly greenish light.
> 
> Walking forward, Adauth almost physically thrusts Kalador aside.  _Hmm...  A holy symbol of Pelor, but he's heavily armed.  Perhaps a paladin?  Typical to stand there gawking and making our presence known, anyway._  Peering surreptitiously into the gloom, Adauth tries to spot any particularly impressive magical auras, and listens for any clues he might hear.
> 
> ...




 "OOF. Good sir, if you wanted to be first through the entryway, you had only to ask."

 I will quickly get inside the structure and, if I am the last one in, will attempt to close the aperature again to keep the cold out. If not, I will walk slowly around the room to try to determine where the sounds are coming from.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 8, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Ashy - [sblock] I'm casting _detect magic_, _heroism_, and _light_.  While I do this, I'm trying to keep from being seen by whoever's in there.  Some skill checks: Spot 13 / Listen 19 / Spellcraft 28 / Perform (oratory) 27 / Knowledge (history) 29 / Bardic Knowledge 26 / Hide 25.
> 
> Just use whatever's appropriate.  Oh, incidentally, the marshal's auras are Ex abilities. [/sblock]




Kell: [sblock]Nothing in the area is magical, save your companion's items, of course.  Also, from far down within the structure's central shaft, you think you hear running and "No!"  "No!" being shouted over and over again, almost as if someone was being attacked.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 8, 2005)

"By Pelor's pant--"

Adauth flushes in embarassment at his sudden oath, drawing his weapon at the same time.

"No offense intended, sir, sorry," he says, glancing at Kalador. 

_I don't know what's going on, it's like I can't think clearly for some reason.  And I wasn't expecting to meet anyone out here..._

"Okay, scratch that, we're moving, people!  Someone in there is politely requesting immediate assistance."

As he says this last, Adauth is already jogging towards the sound he heard, weapon at the ready.  _May as well lead by example, since I'm having an inexplicably hard time getting a real handle on the situation_, he thinks darkly.

"There's someone down there shouting for help, and I think I can find them.  Keep on your toes, people, this should be an excellent opportunity to let off some steam after being abused by an overgrown minnow and dragged through a snowdrift!"  Adauth is trying to keep everyone's mind off the oppressive surroundings and keep them _moving_.

Everyone - _Inspire courage +2_ for a +2 morale bonus to attacks, weapon damage rolls, and saves versus charm and fear.  Assuming I haven't offended you too much already.    

Ashy - [sblock] Okay, disregard the latter part of my last post.  Natural 20 on a Listen check, for a total of 32, to follow the sound.  Oh, and a Will save (a 22) in case the sound is actually a kenku, a blue dragon, a green hag, or something like that. [/sblock]


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Mar 8, 2005)

*Grundakar*

Grundy stops everyone else for a moment, looking at Adauth with a slight look of concern.

Wait one moment... You are telling me that there is someone asking for help in there and yet I don't hear or see anything.  We are in a strange building and who knows what type of traps could be in here... I know you are anxious to lead us, but you have to understand why I am less than thrilled to be running headlong into a trap just because someone wants to show us his leadership skills.  Let's send a few people down there first, to check things out while the rest wait inside, by the door.  That way, if there is a trap, there will be more room to fight outside than in cramped quarters.

Good think, boss! Valandra purrs as she rubs up against his hand like a cat.

Any volunteers for scouting duty?


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 8, 2005)

"Suit yourself, Grundy."

_I'm just hoping enough people will follow me that I'll be able to do something down there.  We need to act decisively in case there might be someone familiar with the area that we can get in touch with._

OOC - Geez, I can't catch a break, can I?   Get criticized for being too cautious, get criticized for not being cautious enough.  Oh, the madness!  I guess Grundy's not taking the bonuses I'm bribing you with, eh?   

Hmm.  A comment on my thinking for those with high Sense Motive - 

Adauth is very tactically- and preparedness-oriented, but he's feeling adrift at the moment.  This doesn't happen very often, actually, so he's willing to do something impulsive to get a handle on the situation.  Such is life as a chaotic-aligned tactician...


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Mar 8, 2005)

*Grundakar*

Fine with me too... Anyone else that wishes to stay may do so, otherwise you can go with him.

OOC: Sorry man, but already having a +9 to my init and a high dex anyway  
Just being suspicious, like I am paid to do... nothing personal


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 8, 2005)

OOC - No problem.  It's more entertaining to have some resistance anyway.  Not that I don't plan on making you look bad.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2005)

*Larris Human Fighter*

Larris, having commited to a leader follows Audauth as fast as he can in armor, his weapons ready. 

OOC: Is it any warmer inside the building?


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 8, 2005)

*Wato Q'Tar*



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> "I think I saw this building in "Barbarella" last week."  Wayne says, looking at the building before the group.




Wato looks at the strange man and whispers to him "in this company friend you got to learn to be quiet when someone is searching a place he do not know" "many dangers may lie in the darkness of such a place"  "barbarella is sure something nice" "but here yo never know"... "just an advice if you got a weapon it's the right time to wheel it" he Looks at Adauth walking over to him. 
"Adauth I'm going to guard the back of our scout" "I can move silently if I need to" "should I wait here or do you want me to take another position" Wato is used to make this kind of consultation if someone than himself is in charge.
He then walks over to Nebrios and wheels his one two maces. All can see he do it with confidence"If you get in trouble" "fly my way and I *will* be a good distraction"

Move silently: 21 (13ranks + 2ability) /+6


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 8, 2005)

"A weapon?"  Wayne grins, pulling out his two six shooters and spinning them around on his fingers like the showman that he is.


----------



## mps42 (Mar 9, 2005)

" 'By Pelors' _PANTS_? Heh. I' thought I'd herd them all, but that's new to me. Well met then.
 "I, too, hear what you hear but cannot determine the direction nor distance. If you can, then by all means lead on. But to go rushing into an unknown situation in an unkown building and with companions you have just met is foolish and dangerous. Caution, as unnerved as you may be, is the watchword I would advise."

OOC: If my clothes have finally dried out enough, I will follow the example of others and attempt to get my armor, sword and shield from the umbilical nut. However, I do NOT want them to just appear on me. At this point, the familiarity of 'suiting up for battle' would be very mentally and emotionally soothing.


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 10, 2005)

_Pants.  Yes, that's what I was about to say.  *ahem*_

"Oh, I'm not planning to just rush in.  I just want to see what's going on before whoever it is gets eaten.  I'm sure I'll have reason to put your expertise to good use, Wato.  And then I'll make the call..."

Ashy - I'm just heading over there until I can see more (I assume my Listen was good enough to track the source?), so I'll wait til then to post more.


----------



## kyloss (Mar 10, 2005)

"Well if we are splitting up then I'll hang back from the scouting group," As she raps her nuckels on her nice metal armour.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 10, 2005)

"Yep, there's no way I'll be quiet enough either.  However, if one of you would let me cast chain of eyes on you, I can keep an eye on you and let the rest of the group know what's going on - if you need backup or whatnot.  Also, if you touch somebody, I can transfer my vision to that person, so if you get an opportunity to touch somebody who's running away, they could serve as our scout."


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 11, 2005)

"Cast?  What the..."  Wayne shakes his head... this was certainly some kind of bizarre "lord of the rings" nightmare he was having... did one of his partners slip him some hallucination drug of some kind?


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 11, 2005)

OOC - I guess I have a moment while I'm doing the talking in the above posts...

"Good idea, Vargo.  If you can keep an eye on matters I won't feel so bad about being split up, which is apparently inevitable."

Ashy - It's hard to say how much time is passing, but I'm not going to let more than 10-15 seconds go by before I try to find whoever's in trouble.  Our only potential information source getting mauled is just not acceptable.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 11, 2005)

*Vargo, Human Cleric*

Vargo does not squander time - he immediately steps forward to Adauth, and chanting in a gutteral tongue appears to pluck one of his own eyes out - optic nerve and everything - and forcefully slams it into Adauth's face.  Once the immediate wave of revulsion passes everybody by, they notice that Vargo still has both eyes, and Adauth does not have blood on himself anywhere.

Vargo adds "You don't have to do anything quite so drastic to pass it on - just touch them, and I'll take care of the rest.  It should last about six hours.  If you want us all to come to where you are, hold your hand in front of your face, make a fist, wave it in a circle, then point at the ground.  If you want me to move my spell to a target, wave your hand in front of your face, point at the target, then attempt to touch the target.  Once I've moved the spell off of you, I can't move it back unless you touch or are touched by the possessor of the spell."

Ashy:
[sblock]Casting time 1 standard action, Divination, so it's +1 CL for having the Knowledge domain, DC16 will save, SR:Yes, lasts 6 hours, p158 in Complete Divine.  Text: "You can use a creature's vision instead of your own.  While this spell gives you no control over the creature, each time it comes into physical contact with another living being, you can choose to transfer your sensor to the new creature.  In this way, your sensor can infiltrate a closely guarded area.  During your turn in a round, you can use a free action to switch from seeing through the current creature's eyes to seeing normally or back again."[/sblock]


----------



## Komodo (Mar 12, 2005)

OOC: Sorry about the delay, again...School is getting crazy at me.  On the plus side, my first acceptance letter's come through (Georgia Tech).  w00t!

Nebiros blinks several times and shakes his head rapidly.  He squints a bit and scratches his horned head, then says, "Yeah, sure.  Sorry, must have dazed off for a second.  I'll check it out."

The diminutive devil's leathery wings buzz as he flutters another foot into the air, then zips past Adauth and the others (touch AC's 25, in case you want to transfer the spell) to investigate the stairwell.

Listen +15, Spot +23, Seach +21, at your discretion.  Also note the 60 ft darkvision.

[sblock]
Nebiros will also use _detect good_ when he peers down the stairwell.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mad Hatter (Mar 13, 2005)

Ganshinji moves to stand near Adauth, draws both axes, and whispers: What are you hearing that we can't?  Any clue as to why someone is reaching out to you?


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 13, 2005)

*Adauth Mirorwyn, Male Human Bard 8/Marshal 3*

OOC to Vargo (the player not the PC): Character is named Adauth.  Probably shouldn't call him "Kelleris," since that character is a Sorcerer 18/Fighter 2/Wizard 20 and would probably be less impressed by goings-on than Adauth.    

To Ganshinji: "'Reaching out to me?'  A bit melodramatic, Shinji.  I just have good ears.  And like I said a moment ago, someone down there is calling for immediate help."

To Vargo: "Keep everyone posted, I'm going exploring."

Growing ever more antsy at having to restrain himself from following his instincts, Adauth finally heads off without waiting for more distractions.

Ashy - [sblock] Aargh!      Just tell me what it is, I'm dying to know after a week! I'll be careful approaching once I know I'm close, though (take 10 on Hide and Move Silently, with the +4 for my aura).  Since you let me use the aura underwater last time I assume I can affect at least myself without speaking.  I assume you can just post it out in the open, as Vargo should relay the information.[/sblock]


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 13, 2005)

Komodo said:
			
		

> The diminutive devil's leathery wings buzz as he flutters another foot into the air, then zips past Adauth and the others





Wato reacts at Nebrios movment and follow him as good as he can 30 ft back.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Mar 13, 2005)

Ganshinji replies to Adauth goodnaturedly:  "Melodrama is fun.  Please, allow me my small pleasures in life  At any rate where you go, I too, will go.  So lead the way."

Unless asked not to follow by Adauth, Ganshinji will go with Adauth.


----------



## kyloss (Mar 15, 2005)

If anyone happens to notice Airole when the spell is cast she shows more of a reaction to the fact that there is no damage or blood from the spell rather than the actions seen during it


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 15, 2005)

Wayne draws his pistols, feeling just a bit antsy and wondering how it feels so real in a dream.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 17, 2005)

OOC Note


----------



## kyloss (Mar 17, 2005)

Completely understandable though given the initial purpose of this adventure somewhat funny. Was fun though


----------



## Ashy (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks, kyloss.


----------



## mps42 (Mar 18, 2005)

"Stranded at the Drive-in/
  Branded a fool..."

 No worries. Was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Mar 26, 2005)

No hard feelings.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 3, 2005)

Humph.  Never even got to brutalize anything.  And I _like_ brutalizing things...

Not that I can complain, given the corpse-like pallor of my Spider's Advice game.  You haven't even gotten to the eponymous spider!     

No hard feelings, though.  I hope you can slay the beast that is RL speedily and with minimal hp loss.


----------

